# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Evo i mene (tri posvojena dečka!)

## mala Ina

Evo i mene, 
sa potpomognute sam se malo preselila kod vas.
Nakon 3 neuspjela pokusaja ( nisam jos odustala ) odlucili smo posvojiti. 
Ma zapravo mi smo to odlucili prije nego sto sam i krenula na MPO.
MM i ja smo uvijek razmisljali o tome kako bi bilo lijepo pruziti jednom malom bicu svu ljubav koju imamo. 
I konacno smo 20.8. predali zahtjev u CZSC u nasem malom gradu.
Cekamo sad da nas tete nazovu. A ja sam toliko nestrpljiva da mislim vec u ponedjeljak skoknuti do njih da vidim sta se ceka.
Napisali smo da zelimo bebaca do 5 godina. Naravno da ukoliko bude imalo brata ili sestru pristajemo !
Neki prijatelji su iznenadjeni nasom odlukom, kao pa zar vam nije rano razmisljati o posvojenju imate jos mogucnosti, probajte negdje u inozemstvu sa MPO   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Dok su drugi, uglavnom obitelj, odusevljeni.
Eto drage moje, nisam vas htjela previse ugnjaviti svojom pricom
 :Love:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, mala Ina   :Love:  !

----------


## čokolada

Mala Ina, želim ti skori susret s vašim djetetom!   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Hvala Vam
Najvise zahvaljujuci vama Ina33 i Cokolada naucila sam puno toga.   :Love:

----------


## Gost

Sretno draga   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Dobrodosla i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## pahuljičica

dobrodošla!  :Kiss:

----------


## tajchi73

*mala Ina*-želim vam da što prije usrećite jednu malu bebu s kojom će u paketu stići braco ili seka   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sretno mala Ina...  :Heart:  ...bitno je da je obitelj uz vas...

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Bye:

----------


## jelenkić

Od srca vam želim da što prije dobijete svoju bebicu!

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Love:

----------


## Mariela

Sretno i želim vam da dobijete bebicu što prije.  :Love:

----------


## mareena

Mala Ina, sretno! Želim ti kratko čekanje.

----------


## kijara

Puno sreće od srca   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   držimo vam fige da što prije sretnete svog malog   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## gaggy

Mala Ina sretno i želimo vam da što prije u vaš dom stigne jedan mali  :Saint:   i da uživate u njegovoj ljubavi i u neopisivoj sreći koju pruza samo to malo stvorenje.
I ja i MM mislimo jednog dana tj. kada napravimo kuću (koja je u gradnji za veliku obitelj, a sada smo trenutno u stanu) takodjer usvojiti jednog malog   :Saint:  uz nasu djecu koju ce nam, nadam se dragi Bog dati.To nam je veeelika zelja!!!!

----------


## Tayra

*Mala Ina*, slusajte sebe, svoje srce i osjecaje. Samo to je vazno! .... a okolina, sta god mi radili bice onih koji ce se cuditi nasim postupcima i odlukama tako neka te reakcije okoline ne opterecuju.

Da vam se zelja sto prije ispuni! SRETNO !!!   :Kiss:

----------


## bepina

Prvo čestitam na pokretanju postupka.

 :Heart:  

I mi smo pokrenuli, ali tek jučer. Poslali smo poštom preporučeno pismo s našim zahtjevom. Prije nekoliko mjeseci kad sam razgovarala sa socijalnom radnicom rekla mi je da je bolje poslati poštom (mi smo u Puli) pa bih te htjela pitati da li ste vi slali ili nosili zahtjev za obradu.

I inače sam nesigurna pa me sad brine već taj prvi korak....


Šaljem i želim vam dijete što prije u naručju 
 :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Mala Ina sretno   :Love:  .

----------


## mala Ina

Dugo me nema, al sve vas citam i pratim sve vase korake.
U ponedjeljak 13.10. imamo prvi razgovor, tj. psiho testovi i ... ne znam sta nas jos ceka.
Bepina, ja sam prvi zahtjev nosila, jer mi je blizu. 
Sretno draga !  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Sretno na razgovoru i što prije dobili vašeg bebača (ili više njih).
 :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno!

----------


## Arkana10

Sretno

----------


## bepina

Sretno na razgovoru, javi nam kako je bilo.
Mi još čekamo poziv, tješi me samo to da postoji zakonski rok za odgovor (prošlo je skoro mjesec dana).

 :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Evo me sa friskim vijestima. danas smo bili na prvom razgovoru. Psihologinja nas je odmah upozorila da cemo se vidjati jako cesto i duuugo.
Promijenilo se kaze dosta toga. Sad po novom zakonu,koji se primjenjuje od  1.7. moraju s nama odraditi vise posla. Puno vise testova, razgovori sa rodbinom, susjedima i prijateljima. A testova nemaju ! Ma bas me cudi. Imaju valjda samo jednog dobavljaca. Ljuti su ko puske !
Zena je stvarno ugodna i topla. Ni njoj puno stvari oko tih novih testova nisu jasne. kaze kako da ja odrazgovaram sa recimo vasim prvim susjedima, ako se bas ne volite. Pa naravno da takvi nista lijepo nece reci o vama. Ili u nekoj zgradi gdje se ljudi zapravo ni ne poznaju.
pa neki testovi inteligencije. kao da moras biti nadprosjecno pametan da bi mogao posvojiti. Uglavnom su i tete u soc. jako razocarane u te nove zakone.
Razgovarali smo uglavnom o obitelji, roditelji, braca i sestre...
I glavno pitanje zasto zelimo posvojiti. 
Uh al sam se raspisala, sve nesto s brda s dola. Al razumjet cete vi mene.
Nocas sam lose spavala, sto od uzbudjenja, a i pun mjesec je.
U ponedjeljak ponovo na razgovor, al ovaj put pojedinacni. MM je narucen za utorak.
Eto toliko od mene, sad gibam na posao
 :Love:

----------


## bepina

Čestitam na prvom uspješnom razgovoru. Jedan ste važan korak učinili, a sad treba dalje....
Čitala sam tvoj post s puno zanimanja jer mi čekamo termin za prvi razgovor, a zaista mi nije drago što se sve toliko produžuje 
 :shock: .
Pogotovo stoga jer smo mi preselili iz Zagreba u Istru i ovdje nemamo ni prijatelje ni rodbinu. Zapravo, imamo prijatelje, ali njih poznajemo tek godinu-dvije, pa mi se ne čine relevantinima.
Joj   :Sad:  . Sve mi se čini tako dalekim.

Mala Ina, još ti jednom čestitam, i želim ti da to sve skupa ne traje predugo, te da uskoro nako toga postanete roditelji   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Vidim da ste krenuli. Samo hrabro dalje, zakoni i testiranja su jedno, živi ljudi drugo. Koliko god bilo dugo i to testiranje prođe. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Sretno draga da vam se vaše što prije ostvare.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Mislila sam na vaše želje da se što prije ostvare. Sretno  :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Hvala Vam   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Želim Vam brzo rješavanje testova, razgovora i prelazak na akciju zvanu "izabrali smo vas kao najbolje roditelje za jednog anđela, želite ga vidjeti...."

----------


## Lambi

Sretno i neka vaš   :Saint:   što prije stigne u vaš dom   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Prvo testiranje proslo ! radila sam neki test, za koji psihologinja kaze da ga nije upotrijebila 10 god. ali sad po novom pravilniku mora. 
150 pitanja  :shock: 
A uglavnom se ticu zdravstvenog stanja. Boli li vas glava, da li ste vise od 2 puta u zivotu pali u nesvijest, padnete li u nesvijest kad vidite krv, da li volite proljece, da li vam srce jako zalupa bez ikakvog razloga, umarate li se brzo.... :?  :?  :? Nisam sigurna da li smijem pisati o tome, tj o pitanjima iz testa, ako krsim neka pravila sorry.
Taj se test kao inace koristi samo u medicini rada. 
Jos uvijek nema testova, tako da ce se ovo malo oduziti. Trebala sam obaviti razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, ali je zena bila u guzvi pa smo to ostavili za neki drugi put. Tako vam je to u maloj sredini, u socijalnom uvijek guzva. 
 :Love:

----------


## bepina

Žao mi je Ina da ti se toliko produžilo. Nama su barem najavili koliko će trajati tako da znamo da imamo još samo jedan susret s psihologom i onda čekamo rješenje.

Možda bi ih mogla pitati koliko to sve prosječno traje kad budete drugi put tamo?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Mala Ina,,,jel ima sta nova?

----------


## mala Ina

Jooj ma nis me ne pitaj. Zvala sam centar pa su mi rekli da imaju neki sastanak u petak 21.11. pa ce se kao vidjeti sta i kako dalje, te ce mi javiti sve. Najveca im je frka oko tih testova kojih nigdje nema. Ma sad vec mislim da je ovo povlacenje za nos. Ne znam da li sam vise tuzna ili bijesna.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ajoj!!!Nemaju testove,ma zamisli???? Nadan se da se danas nesto rijesilo!Sritno Mala Ina

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Mala Ina, di je zapelo, ima li novosti?

----------


## ententini

A baš mi tužno dođe kad čitam koliko centrima treba da krenu, da počnu i završe obrade da se ljudi imaju ćemu veseliti.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Pa cestitan ti!!!!

----------


## Gost

Mislim katastrofa , ne znam kako si mogu dozvoliti da ostanu bez testova   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mala Ina

Kazu da tih testova uopce nema u slobodnoj prodaji, nego samo na fakultetu u Zadru. Neki centri ih uopce ne koriste, ali moja psihologinja kaze da se ona voli drzati zakona i eto nabavila ih konacno. Nadam se da cemo MM i ja vec 1.1. moci slati molbe centrima.

----------


## boriva

Bok cure. Evo i mene. Prošli smo sve te testove i onaj od 567 pitanja i sada čekamo poslje nove godine da nam dođu doma.Rekle su nam još i da moraju upoznati našu najbližu krvnu rodbinu(roditelje i braću i sestre), ali da ne znaju kako će to izvesti jer je to po novom zakonu i još nisu imale takav slučaj. Mi smo prvi koji idu po tom zakonu.Živimo sami pa se ne zna da li  će šira obitelj doći do nas ili će one ići i k njima.Sigurno nećemo moći skupiti sve u isto vrijeme kod nas.Kako je taj dio procedure rješen kod vas?Samo nas još to dijeli od slanja molbi po centrima.

----------


## bepina

To je malo blesavo s upoznavanjem rodbine jer u zakonu i dalje stoji da je postupak zaštićen od javnosti.
Kod nas ga ipak neće provoditi, no ne brini zbog trajanja i okupljanja ljudi jer na kraju ionako ovisi sve o ažurnosti teta iz Centra. Kod nas i stari postupak traje već četiri mjeseca, a još smo daleko od kraja.

----------


## mala Ina

Drage moje,
dugo me nije bilo, a nisam imala bas o cemu ni pisati.
Jucer me zove MM, kaze zvali iz centra, imaju 3 decka za nas !  :shock:  :D 
Nisam znala sto da mu kazem, rasplakala sam se kao kisna godina. Osjecaji pomjesani, malo bih se smijala, malo plakala. Moje cure u uredu me gledaju, nije im jasno sta mi je. Il placem il se smijem.
Sinoc sam nakon duuuugo vremena spavala u "komadu". 
Jutros opet telefon, meni nepoznat broj, zove teta iz centra da dogovorimo prvi sastanak. 
U srijedu u 11 h smo dogovorili. Ne mogu vam opisati taj osjecaj. 
Znam da se mozda ne smijem previse radovati, jer nismo jedini koji su pozvani na razgovor. Ali ipak osjecam da bi to moglo biti to.
 :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   andjela !
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

mala Ina evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da uspijete od   :Heart:  ti to želim

----------


## ivanas

Puno sreće!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasna vijest! Želim ti da uskoro imaš veliku obitelj!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Mala Ina   :Heart:  !!!Sto reci   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  ,eto placen!!!Navijamo za vas!

----------


## mala Ina

Hvala vam cure ! Ja sam jos uvijek u oblacima i ne znam sto reci.
Hodam po kuci a u glavi mi stalno tri mala musketira !

----------


## čokolada

Mala Ina, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Sretno mala Ina!!!   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Da upravo vas odaberu za roditelje!!!   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## sima

sretno i uspjesno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bepina

I ja navijam za vas.   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Hvala svima na ~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

A joooj kad ce ta srijeda...  :Cekam:

----------


## Vlvl

Da vas izaberu.  :Smile:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Mala Ina sutra je vas dan,mislimo na vas!Samo hrabro!  :Love:

----------


## Livija2

Sretno     neka  Bog   bude   s   vama     :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Želim ti od srca da tri mala mušketira, uskoro dođu s vama kući!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Mislim na vas...

----------


## Rebbeca

Mislim na vas...

----------


## samara4

sretno i od sveg srca želim da izaberu baš vas  :Love:

----------


## Livija2

Bog   te   blagoslovio    prekrasnim    darom    želimo   vam    svu    sreću    ovog    svjeta  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Evo meee
Nisam Vam se stigla ranije javiti. Bili smo na razgovoru ! Sve je proslo ok. Mene sinoc neka trema ulovila, jedva zaspala. zato sam jutros izgledala ko zombi.
Tete u centru su jako ljubazne, znale su odgovore na sva nasa pitanja i saznali smo sve o klincima. Rekle su da ce vec danas zvati nas centar da im posalju nasu obradu. kao ne nadajte se bas previse, jer znate niste jedini. Mislim u sebi znam znam, al ja u svojoj glavi vec i raspored u sobi napravila   :Grin:  Slijedeci tjedan cemo znati jesmo li bas mi  "izabrani". 
Znate cure moje, ja vam kasno palim, tek sutra ce meni sve ovo sjesti. 
Znam da se ne smijem previse radovati, ali svaki dio moga tijela vristi !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ej draga mala Ina, cekan cili dan tvoj post :D ! Drzimo vam fige,da bas vi budete izabrani!  :Love:

----------


## Zorica

Da sledeci tjedan upotpuni vas zivot   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Želim ti gužvu u tvom rasporedu (vremenskom i prostornom)!   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

I ja se slažem, želim ti čim prije gužvu...  :Heart:

----------


## sima

drzim fige da odaberu bas vas i da sto prije dodju u svoju sobicu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

ina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vas odaberu za roditelje ,sretno  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Ina, neka postanu vaši!   :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

:Heart:

----------


## ententini

Još malo.......  :Cekam:

----------


## mala Ina

Ja se nadam da ce biti jos malo   :Cekam:   Samo da se ne oduzi. Dani su mi jaaaakoooo duuuuugiii

----------


## Lambi

još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Držim fige i s nestrpljenjem očekujem vijesti...   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Mala Ina, ~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## mala Ina

Ovo cekanje me izludjuje !   :Evil or Very Mad:  A tek je ponedjeljak.
Imam blagi osjecaj da bi na petak 13 mogao zazvoniti telefon. To mi je oduvijek bio sretan dan.

----------


## ENI_MIA

Mala Ina,još malo...  :Cekam:  
 :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ma nek danas zazvoni!!!!!! :D

----------


## teuta

navijam, navijam, za vas sve  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Blekonja

držim vam fige i šaljem 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da vi budete izabrani!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Livija2

Ma   zvati   će     vas   jer    znaju   da   ste   dobri   i   da   će   dijetetu   s   vama   biti   odlično   i   zato   će   vas   uskoro   zvati   vama  je   suđeno.  :Kiss:

----------


## sima

slazem se s livija2,zazvonit ce

----------


## rozalija

milion čarobnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem vam da uspijete, da izaberu Vas,da vašom kućom ubrzo trkčaraju tri mala dječaka.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Hvala ti još jednom za sve. Javim ti se.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

~~~~~ za pozitivan odgovor!   :Heart:  

znam kako ti dani sporo prolaze. 
ja sam s jedne strane jedva čekala pozive iz Ketion CZSS, a s druge strane (kad bi zazvonio tel) umirala od straha što će nam reći..  :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

> znam kako ti dani sporo prolaze. 
> ja sam s jedne strane jedva čekala pozive iz Ketion CZSS, a s druge strane (kad bi zazvonio tel) umirala od straha što će nam reći..


e bas se tako i ja osjecam ovih dana. 
A danas sam jos i nervozna, "malo" sam otecena zbog zuba. "malo" znaci da mi se i oko skoro zatvorilo. Pod upalom je a boli. Na antibioticima sam vec 2 dana a oteklina nikako ne pocinje padati. Jutros sam se smijala kao luda. Izlazim iz kuce, a moja Dona (pas) gleda u mene u cudu. Kao licim joj na gazdaricu, al opet gle tu izbocinu na njenom licu. E imala je takvu facu, nije bila sigurna jel treba lajati il ne. E sad mozete zamisliti na sto licim kad me ni pas nije prepoznao !   :Laughing:

----------


## mala Ina

Jos nitko nije zvao !  :Sad:

----------


## malezija

:Heart:  ,za brži poziv..

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Sutra je tvoj dan, petak 13.   :Grin:

----------


## Livija2

Sretno   i   hrabro     :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## sima

sretno neka sutra zazvoni...  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

mala Ina, zašto ti ne nazoveš?

----------


## mala Ina

Zvao ih MM kazu da budemo strpljivi, jos nisu odlucili, ali usli smo u vrlo uski krug !  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Rebbeca

Hm... vrlo uski krug... to mi dobro zvuči :D

----------


## Lambi

joj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram da postanete roditelji  :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za strplivost,znam da je teško  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

draga, vibram za vas!   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Drage moje

POSTAT CU MAMA !!!! 

Centar zvao maloprije dobili smo nase male musketire !
Vise o svemu pisem kad se malo smirim
LJUBIM VAS SVE

----------


## sima

predivne vijesti!!!!!!!!!!!ipak je petak 13. sretan dan!svaka cast cestitam,znam da ce djecici biti lijepo s vama.jos jednom cestitam od srca :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :D   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:   :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sanja74

Ina, savršeno!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Pticica

> ...Imam blagi osjecaj da bi na petak 13 mogao zazvoniti telefon. To mi je oduvijek bio sretan dan.


Čestitam. Ovo si napisala 9.2. i ispunilo se.

----------


## Lambi

:Sing:   :D ,pa čestitam ,predivno :D

----------


## Vlvl

Veselim se s vama.  :D I nestrpljivo čekam više...

----------


## otocanka

> Veselim se s vama.  :D I nestrpljivo čekam više...


I ja, i ja!  :D   :Love:

----------


## Livija2

> Veselim se s vama.  :D I nestrpljivo čekam više...



jedva   čekam   nastavak   piši   nam   sve   u   detalje.  :Kiss:   :Klap:   :Bye:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Draga, nestrpljivo cekamo nastavak,,,,  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Plačem od sreće zbog Vas. Nema riječi, samo divno, divno.
Bravo za male mušketire. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Obavetno javljaj kako se stvari dalje odigravaju.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas dvoje hrabrih i divnih ljudi velikog srca.

----------


## mala Ina

Eh evo me.  :D 
Cestitam gospodjo, postat cete mama trojici prekrasnih djecaka !
Pocela sam vristati, plakati, skakati od srece. Ovo MAMA mi je tako odzvonilo u usima. Nakon toliko godina neprospavanih noci, pikanja iglicama, negativnih testova, plakanja u tami kad pomislim da svi spavaju... BIT CU MAMA
Zelim to podijeliti sa cijelim svijetom ! 
Mislim da je isti osjecaj kad vas ginic obavijesti sa onom najljepsom recenicom, cestitam trudni ste ! 
MM i ja se danas cijeli dan gledamo, bez rijeci, samo jedan veeeeliki   :Grin:   osmijeh na licu. Jos sam sad van sebe, ne mogu docekati dan kad cu ih prvi put vidjeti. U ponedjeljak trebamo zvati dom gdje su moji musketiri smjesteni da se dogovorimo o svemu. 
Cure moje, hvala vam na svemu do sada, hvala vam na svemu onome sto cu jos nauciti od vas. Dale ste mi toliko snage, podrske i toplih rijeci...
Ma sve vas ljubim i volim   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

MAMA, cestitke od srca! 
Ajme, tri vragolana odjednom, krasno  :Heart: .

----------


## Tayra

MAMA :D , MAMA :D , MAMA :D  ........... ČESTITAM !

----------


## ententini

*MAMA* pa čestitam   :Love:  dobili ste trojčeke.
Koliko su stari dječaci?  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

prekrasna vijest čestita od  :Heart:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam mami i tati  :D  :D  :D 
Eto stvarno ti je petak 13. sretan dan.  :Love:  
Jedva čekam nastavak.

----------


## sretna35

čestiatam i radujem se s vama od srca  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lambi

sva sam se naježila    :Heart:  ,vjerujem da vašoj sreći nema kraja  :D  :D  :D

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D 
čestitam od srca, veliki vas posao čeka, a koliko tek ljubavi   :Heart:  ....sve "puta tri". 
Eto, opet se na forumu dogodilo tri posvojenja u par dana  :D .

----------


## ina33

Mala Ina, čestitaaaaaam na mušketirima  :D  :D :D !!! Ajme, koliko sreće na ovom podforumu!!!

----------


## magda_

pa ovo je nevjerovatno kako nam je ozivio forum.
CESTITAM mala Ina, mamice trojceka, cestitam, cestitam i opet cestitiam!
Kako sam veceras sretna zbog vas!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## fjora

čestitam  na 3 mala dečka  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mala Ina

Vec 2 noci ne spavam. Ajme, kako ce tek biti kad musketiri dodju !?
Danas smo malo zujali po trgovinama, gledali krevete. U Kiki smo nasli dobar izbor. Prvo smo nasli na kat gore za jedno, a dole za dvoje. 
Onda smo malo gruntali i zakljucili da jako brzo rastu i vjerojatno nece bas dugo htjeti spavati u istom krevetu. Tako smo na kraju odlucili kupiti jedan krevet na kat a drugi tj treci solo. Bitno mi je da se kreveti mogu rastaviti, da ih poslije mogu namijestati po svom.
Vec razmisljam i o boji zida u sobi. Imam par ludih ideja. Al smo MM i ja zakljucili da ce najbolje biti da decki sami izaberu boje za zid i sve ostalo. Joj ja bih sada sve odjednom. Htjela bih da ih doceka namjestena sobica, a opet isto tako zelim da i oni ucestvuju u opremanju.
Ima li itko na forumu 3 djece ? Trebam par savjeta kako urediti sobu a da nije guzva
Jedva cekam ponedjeljak da se cujemo sa tetom pa da dogovorimo kada ih mozemo doci vidjeti  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam x3  :D !

----------


## triplemama

Jao kako dobra priča pravo me je razvaselila.  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  Čestitam ti *mala Ina* od srca i želim da uživaš sa njima.
Pričaj koliki su   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ja imam troje ali je treće još malo pa je sa mamom u sobi   :Grin:   a curama smo stavili krevet koji u ladici ima drugi krevet pa ti je i to jedna mogućnost.
Joj kako se sada divno osjećam   :Saint:

----------


## Kavin

Isuse koja priča pročitala sam je udahu, suze smijeh strepnja radost sve me obuzelo!!

I na kraju čestitam vam od   :Heart:   , svaka vam čast  :Naklon:    :D     :Naklon:   :D   :Naklon:   :D

Daj reci sve nas zanima nastavak, *koliko su stari*?

Šaljem tri  :Kiss:   malim frajerima i dve mami i tati!  :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Nakon prvog susreta s njima cu vam moci puno vise toga o njima. Za sada samo to da su stari 3, 4 i 5 godina. Znam da sam malo skrta na rijecima, ali ne zelim iznositi nikakve pojedinosti previse, sve dok ne budu zauvijek nasi. Jednostavno me uzdrmao ovaj slucaj s pahuljcicom.
nevjerojatno koliko ljudi mogu biti okrutni.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Mislila sam da smo ovdje svi isti, da smo tu da pomognemo jedni drugima, ali...
Znam da mozda mnogi misle "gle njih, posvojili su troje, a neki ne mogu ni jedno" 
Vjerujte mi da se niti jedan jedini tren nisam dvoumila oko toga. 
MM i ja imamo dovoljno ljubavi za svu trojicu.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
naravno da centar trazi najbolje za klince, tek kad vide da nitko ne zeli posvojiti troje djece onda ih razdvajaju. Ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko ta djeca pate kada ih razdvoje.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kavin

Ma srećice male, ostat će zajedno tako to treba biti, jako plemenito, jaaako!!

----------


## lynko

Baš lijepo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Raspekmezila sam se, baš volim te piče sa happy endom a ova ima trostruki    :D  :D  :D 
I čekam detalje  :Klap:

----------


## Rebbeca

Isuse, znala sam, baš sam imala filing da češ postati trostruka mama. Najiskrenije čestitke :D  Čim sam vidjela naslov došle su mi suze na oči, nisam ni trebala pročitati.... Jedva čekam ponedjeljak skupa s vama  :Love:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## Nika

mala Ina, prekrasno, čestitam  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
drzim fige da sve prodje dobro~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marsupilami

Cestitke od srca, predivno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Prekrasno! Čestitam i od srca vam želim divan život s tri mala mušketira!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## linolina

> Vjerujte mi da se niti jedan jedini tren nisam dvoumila oko toga. 
> MM i ja imamo dovoljno ljubavi za svu trojicu.     
> naravno da centar trazi najbolje za klince, tek kad vide da nitko ne zeli posvojiti troje djece onda ih razdvajaju. Ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko ta djeca pate kada ih razdvoje.


Čestitam!

Hvala Bogu da ih nisu razdvojili....to mi je užasno i nikako ne mogu shvatiti interes djeteta u tome

----------


## Mariela

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Love:  

Čestitam na dječici

----------


## Vishnja

Evo, citam i placem. Predivna, cudesna prica!
Pisi nam sto pre o novostima!!

----------


## babel

Slučajno san tu upala i pročitala cilu priču od početka...
Mogu samo reći, mala ina čestitam ti od srca!!! :D 
Priča je predivna... Ostavila me bez teksta i svaka čast i tebi i svim mamama koje se odluče na tako nešto veliko i plemenito.  :Love:  
Poznam obitelj koja je posvojila dečka, nije zna ni hodati ni govoriti a sada je to jedno napredno i prekrasno dite koje ima prave roditelje.
Svim mamama koje koje će tek postati želim puuno strpljenja i snage.
Jedva čekam nastavak priče  :Heart:  
Svima   :Love:

----------


## mozarela

uvijek mi je toplo oko srca kada čitam ovakve tople ljudske priče.  :Heart:  
jedva čekam nastavak!  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Želim ti puno, puno sreće s tvojim dečkićima! Voljela bih da pišeš o njima.   :Love:

----------


## runi

Nemam riječi, 
mogu samo reći predivno i čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BOLEK

Neka sve one besane noći budu samo jedna uspomena na dan prije nego si postala MAMA, od sada dalje dani će biti 3 x ljepši, čestitke na tri mala   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## coccinella

Čestitam na trostrukoj sreći!  :D

----------


## NATKA31

Čestitam od srca! :D

----------


## Tiwi

> Čestitam na trostrukoj sreći!  :D


I ja  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## zhabica

cestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!  


:D  :D  :D 


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

predivna vijest!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Mala Ina, mislim da nikom živom ne bi palo na pamet promisliti zašto je netko dobio troje djece ako je riječ o braći. Uostalom takvo posvojenje pravi je izazov.
Neka vam upoznavanje prođe sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Tako se veselimo s vama,,,nestrpljivo cekamo nastavak vase carobne price!  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

fantastično   :Heart:  
baš mi je drago za dečkiće da će ostati skupa
bit će kod vas veselo   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Koje predivne vijesti!!!  :D 
Čestitam od srca na ostvarenju sna   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Predivno   :Heart:  
I djeca ostaju skupa   :Love:

----------


## sandraks

mala ina, pa ja sad tek vidim da si i ti postala MAMA!!!!
i to trostruka!!! čestitam vam oboje na toj divnoj sreći, nek dječica rastu u veselju i zdravlju skup s vama!! divno! divno!
ah, izljubi ih malene čovce!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## abonjeko

> Evo i mene, 
> sa potpomognute sam se malo preselila kod vas.
> Nakon 3 neuspjela pokusaja ( nisam jos odustala ) odlucili smo posvojiti. 
> Ma zapravo mi smo to odlucili prije nego sto sam i krenula na MPO.
> MM i ja smo uvijek razmisljali o tome kako bi bilo lijepo pruziti jednom malom bicu svu ljubav koju imamo. 
> I konacno smo 20.8. predali zahtjev u CZSC u nasem malom gradu.
> Cekamo sad da nas tete nazovu. A ja sam toliko nestrpljiva da mislim vec u ponedjeljak skoknuti do njih da vidim sta se ceka.
> Napisali smo da zelimo bebaca do 5 godina. Naravno da ukoliko bude imalo brata ili sestru pristajemo !
> Neki prijatelji su iznenadjeni nasom odlukom, kao pa zar vam nije rano razmisljati o posvojenju imate jos mogucnosti, probajte negdje u inozemstvu sa MPO   . Dok su drugi, uglavnom obitelj, odusevljeni.
> Eto drage moje, nisam vas htjela previse ugnjaviti svojom pricom


*mala Ina*...  :Heart:  ...neizmjerno vam se divim!!!...  :Kiss:  ...SRETNO!!!

----------


## sis

Čestitam!! :D

----------


## wewa

Cestitam od srca na trostrukoj sreci!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj, jedva čekam friške vijesti... kao da gledam film, baš sam nestrpljiva  :Embarassed:

----------


## nevena

ina pa to je divno
koja sreca 
uzivajte svi petero sada   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

joj,ja sam tek sad ovo pročitala  :Embarassed:  
čestitam od srca!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   to je jedna ogromna i plemenita stvar i kad netko toliko voli djecu,pa kad se snovi ostvare...  :Saint:  ma,prekrasno!!!
uživajte u potpunosti,sad ste velika obitelj :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## flower

cestitam  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

čestitam od srca na mišićima :D  :D  :D 
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

čestitam od srca na mišićima :D  :D  :D 
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

:D  :D  :D 
stvarno vam je petak 13. sretan dan!

----------


## jelenkić

Prekrasno! Od srca čestitke ponosnim roditeljima!  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Moje velike čestitke  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Ah da, htjela sam napisati da mi isto imamo jedan krevet na kat i jedan solo, a i ovi na kat se mogu razdvojiti.
Ako imate mogućnosti, trebalo bi razmišljati o jednoj radnoj sobi, jer nećeš moći smjestiti 3 kreveta i tri radna stola u istu sobu, a i igračke će biti problem. Tako da imaš jednu sobu za spavanje s ormarima, i jednu sobu za učenje i igru.

----------


## mala Ina

Sutra idemo vidjeti djecake  :D

----------


## sima

super!jedva cekam da cujem detalje.zelim vam lijepo upoznavanje  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## saška

Čestitam, želim vam divno upoznavanje!

----------


## litala

cestitke vasoj novoj velikoj obitelji   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj super, jedva čekam dojmove :D

----------


## apricot

predivno!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## brane

predivno
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
iskrene čestitke od srca  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Sutra idemo vidjeti djecake  :D


~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepši susret sutra.Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas i za male dječake.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Draga nek ti to bude najlipši dan na svijetu!

----------


## ninochka

čestitam MAMA   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Želim vam lijep susret!  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

i ja sam tek sada ovo vidjela!
Cestitam od srca trostruka mamo  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## laumi

Baš me dirnula ova lijepa priča. Čestitam i puno sreće vam želim svima!  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke i vama i malim dečkima!!   :Heart:

----------


## Kavin

Kako je bilo, kako je bilo!?
 :Bouncing:  
Iščekujemo nove vijesti ... novu toplinu oko srca, baš mi je krasna ova prića i šaljem puuunoo ( tj.tri  :Wink:   )   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> Kako je bilo, kako je bilo!?
>  
> Iščekujemo nove vijesti ... novu toplinu oko srca, baš mi je krasna ova prića i šaljem puuunoo ( tj.tri   )


I ja ja čekam da čujem prve utiske.
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Kako sam sretna!!! Sretna x3 !  :D Vidjela sam svoje djecake   :Heart:  
Dogovor je bio da se nadjemo na "neutralnom" terenu. Sinoc onaj ludi snijeg zapada, mislila sam da ce nazvati jutros i reci da ne krecemo na put. Sinoc sam (jutros) odspavala svega 45 min.
Al to mi nije nista smetalo, ujutro ustala ko pticica. Imala sam uzasnu tremu, cijelo vrijeme neki grc u zelucu. Prvi smo stigli na odrediste. Imala sam vremena popiti tabletu za smirenje (Hvala onomu ko ju izmisli)
Bila sam blijeda ko krpa, MM je mislio da cu se onesvijestiti. A u glavi kaos !
Sto ako me ne prihvate, sto ako su sramezljivi pa ne budu ni jednu rijec htjeli samnom progovoriti....
Teta ih vodi prema nama, 3 para prekrasnih ociju vire ispod kapica. Kad su razvukli osmijeh od uha do uha sva trema je nestala.
Prisli su mi bez rijeci, al osmijeh je jos tu. Odmah su ugledali poklone koji su ih cekali. "Teta jel to za nas?" pita mali I. Rekla sam da ne znam, neka pogledaju da li pisu njihova imena na darovima. "Mi ne znamo citati"
Uzela sam darove i kleknula, a oni su se okupili oko mene kao pilici mali.
Otvorili smo sve, papiri su letjeli na sve strane. Bili su odusevljeni sa svime. 3 sata s njima proslo je kao u trenu. Igrali smo se, pravili kolace i gliste od plastelina, hranili su nas keksima i bombonima...
Decki su morali na wc, pa su odmah molili da ih stricek vodi (MM)
U jenom trenu, dok sam malom I. obuvala cizme, zagrlio me i naslonio svoju glavu na moje rame 
Ne mogu vam opisati taj osjecaj. Bila sam hrabra, gutala knedle, nisam htjela da vide kako placem, iako bi to bile suze radosnice. Htjela sam da taj zagrljaj zauvijek traje.
Na odlasku su trazili da ih ja obucem. Dobili smo zagrljaje i poljupce. "A jel vi sada idete s nama?" To su nas pitali. Objasnili smo im da mi zivimo daleko i da se vidimo slijedeci tjedan, pa cemo se opet igrati. Pitala sam ih da li oni zele doci k nama. Daaaaaaa 
Ostavili su me u suzama   :Crying or Very sad:   Srecice moje male !
Eto drage moje, to je moja prica o prvom susretu. A sad cekamo da nas nazovu i jave kad opet mozemo doci.

----------


## čokolada

Ajme, Ina!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

bravo x 3  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zoranova draga

Rasplakah se od tvoje price. Cestitam ti i zelim vam sve najbolje!

----------


## Kavin

Oču su zasuzile, pročitala sam u dahu, prekrasna, prekrasna priča...cijelu priču sam osjetila kao da sam i bila tamo, a ono kad se naslonio na tebe i zagrljaj i osmjesi ...   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Aaaaaa, pre pre predivnoooo!!!  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Freja

Divno! I da što prije budete zajedno.
 :Heart:

----------


## Kavin

Želim vam da se svi planeti u svemiru poklope, da grah padne kako treba, da vas Bog vidi i da ćete dobiti te prekrasne, premile dečke jer mislim da vam pripadaju!!!

Joj Bože, ne znam ništa o posvajanju, slučajno sam nabasala na ovu priču i želim vam da vam se sve što prije riješi...jel uopće znaš koliko to sve traje, koliko moraju čekati da vam dođu zauvijek!? Daj zamisli kako će biti sretni   :Love:  mogu zamisliti taj sjaj u nijhovim okicama, a i vašim naravno   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## runi

Divno.........., sva sam pod dojmom, 
sretnooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

mala Ina..smrc...  :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Ina,   :Crying or Very sad:   i   :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Koja priča   :Heart:  ... jedva čekam nastavak...

----------


## Joe

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Ina, predivno! Nema smajlića sa suzama radosnicama, pa ti šaljem ove   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za tvoja tri sinčića. Neka što prije budete zauvijek zajedno!

----------


## rozalija

Ina čitam i plačem od sreće zbog Vas. Divno i divno. Super dsa je prvi susret bio predivan. Od   :Heart:   vam želim da male dječje nogice ubrzo trčkaraju kroz vaš dom.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

kako lijepo, želim vam da što prije budu kod vas za stalno!   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Mala Ina, prvi susret je za vama, a mnogo lijepih dana pred vama.   :Love:  
Želim vam što  kraće čekanje do početka zajedničkog života.

----------


## ENI_MIA

mala Ina, prekrasno, prekrasno,prekrasno!!!uživajte sa vašim malim mušketirima...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

mala Ina, prekrasno, prekrasno,prekrasno!!!uživajte sa vašim malim mušketirima...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## kathy_t

Ovo je najljepšapričakoju sam ikada u životu čula.Evo kako život piše najljepše romane.Želim da vam u buduće sve bude super a ova odvojenost najgore što će vam se u životu dogoditi.Znam da ćete biti sretni i hvaliti Boga na takvoj sreći i milosti.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Joooj, evo i meni oči pune suza.... držim fige da se čim prije ponovo vidite, a i da uskoro budete zauvjek zajedno  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Prekrasno Ina!   :Heart:  

Želim da vam klinci što prije dođu zauvijek doma.    :Love:

----------


## teuta

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  pa ne znam što da napišem samo puno pusa

----------


## kiara

i meni suze teku... ma prekrasna priča  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
zaslužili ste to  :Love:

----------


## Veki

Prvi put na forumu sam se stvarno rasplakala kad sam čitala o vašem prvom susretu.
Želim tebi i djeci sve zagljaje svijeta da traju i traju i svi budu kao ovaj prvi  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasan susret mala Ina! Slatkiši mali, točno ih mogu zamisliti. Tvoja priča i uzbuđenje s kojom je pričaš budi u meni sjećanja i osjećaje u vrijeme kad smo posjećivali moju B.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Val

čestitam Ina!  :Love:  
doslovce sam ostala bez teksta!

evo, ne znam što da napišem.

uživajte sa svojom dječicom, puno sreće vam želim!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## babel

Čestitam *Ina* :D 
Želim vam puno sriće i šta manje čekanja  :Love:

----------


## sima

evo sam procitala i sto da kazem  oci su mi pune suza  :Kiss:  nek vam sto prije dodju i ostanu sa svojim roditeljima  :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## anna

Ina i ja sam se rasplakala!   :Heart:   Cestitam vam i zelim da vam sto prije prodju dani do ponovnog susreta.   :Love: 
Prekrasno je sto ce djecaci ostati zajedno!!!!!!

----------


## ivanas

nek vam sto prije dodu doa da se po cijele dane grlite  :Heart:

----------


## mislava

prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## vera

> evo sam procitala i sto da kazem  oci su mi pune suza  nek vam sto prije dodju i ostanu sa svojim roditeljima

----------


## Maya&Leon

Ajme.... već duuugo me nije ništa toliko duboko i iskreno dirnulo kao ova priča..... 
Ina, želim svu sreću ovog svijeta za vaše   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## jadro

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## uporna

:Love:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Arkana10

rasplakala sam se na taj zagrljaj  :Heart:  
od srca vam zelim da uskoro dodju kuci i ostanete zajedno u sreci!

----------


## pipi1

Prekrasna priča, sretna sam zbog vas  :Heart:  

jedino mi se čini da  je i najstariji dječak premalen za spavanje na krevetu na kat :/

----------


## Mariela

Ako se dobro sjećam najstariji dječak ima 5 godina. Moj sin će u travnju imati pet, a već je prošlu godinu u vrtiću spavao na gornjem ležaju kreveta na kat i nije bilo problema. 

Navijam da dječica što prije dođu svojim roditeljima.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## baps

Predivno!!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Forka

*mala Ina*:   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

> Ako se dobro sjećam najstariji dječak ima 5 godina. Moj sin će u travnju imati pet, a već je prošlu godinu u vrtiću spavao na gornjem ležaju kreveta na kat i nije bilo problema. 
> 
> Navijam da dječica što prije dođu svojim roditeljima.


Da najstarijem je sad 5 godina. Mislim da nece biti problema sa spavanjem na gornjem lezaju. Pa i ja sam sa 4 godine tako pocela spavati. Uz zastitnu ogradu nema problema

----------


## sandraks

draga ina, sve divno zvuči u priči o prvom susretu....naime, radi se o ljubavi na prvi pogled, bar kolko se meni vidi  :Wink:  
želim vam da što prije budete svi skupa....  :Kiss:

----------


## Balarosa

:Heart:

----------


## katajina

Zasuzila sam na zagrljaj i naslonjenu glavicu!
Čestitam mama!  :D

----------


## mozarela

katajina- i meni je isto zasuzilo oko na tom dijelu.  :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anvi

Čestitam, jako mi je drago zbog tebe i tvojih sinova   :Heart:

----------


## Vishnja

Citam i placem...predivno.
Ogromno je vase roditeljsko srce koje odjednom prima sva tri prekrasna decacica....

----------


## Tayra

:Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maslačkica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Jedva čekam nastavak!!!!! Sretno vam!

----------


## Iskra

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## nenaa

Joj baš mi je drago. Želim da brzo budete svi zajedno pod istim krovom. 
Čestitam i želim vam puuuuuno sreća.

----------


## Livija2

:Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

U petak se opet sastajemo !!! :D

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Da sto prije dodu k vama zauvijek!! :D

----------


## summer

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Da se mali musketiri sto prije nadju u svom toplom, sretnom domu!

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Nika

predivno, suze samo lipte  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Ajme, pa tek sad vidim ovu predivnu predivnu priču!!!!  

Pročitala sam je u jednom dahu, očima punim suza!!!!! 

Mala Ina, želim vam prekrasan dan sa vašim dečkima! I da malci što prije dođu doma!   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Mala Ina, i ja sam od onih koje su sa suzom u oku čitale o prvom susretu  :D! Sretno, neka se čim prije spojite doma ~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## sima

super,nek vam susret bude nezaboravan i da sto prije dodju k vama  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim   :Heart:   da  mali dječaci ubrzo trkčaraju vašim domom.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Tek sad vidim ovu prekrasnu priči, mala Ina nek vam je sa srećom s vašim malim prinčevima!! istopila sam se čitajući!!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## leonessa

Mala Ina predivno , želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta i što brži dolazak djece doma   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## Kavin

Nek vam sutra bude lijepo sa tri mušketira   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Odgodjeno za subotu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linolina

Ajde, sjeti se kako leti vrime ,e kad nešto treba obaviti  :Kiss:   brzo će

----------


## sima

proc ce brzo  :Kiss:

----------


## draga

Mala Ina iskreno vam se divim!

Nadam se da ce decki cim prije biti kod vas!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> proc ce brzo


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasan susret u subotu.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Kako divno provedena subota !
Kako su nam dotrcali u zagrljaj kad su nas ugledali. 3 moja sunca
15 minuta smo se dogovarali gdje bi isli. Na igraliste naravno. Do igralista sat vremena pjesacenja. Nosi malo jednog, pa drugog, a najstariji je rekao da su njegove noge lagane i moze jos puuuno hodati.
U glavnom, da ne duljim, otisli smo jos i na rucak i sokic, razgovarali o tome kad ce doci k nama. Dogovor je pao za petak. Ostaju kod nas za vikend ! 6 sati smo proveli zajedno. 
 :D  :D  :D 
Cure moje, ja sam prezadovoljna kako se sve polako i lijepo poslozilo. 
Uzasan strah sam imala, kako ce nas prihvatiti, da li cemo im se svidjeti...
Njihova teta kaze da su je izludjivali s pitanjima kad ce opet vidjeti striceka i tetu. Sad zivim za taj prvi zajednicki duuugi vikend.
Nadam se da ce sve proci OK.

----------


## otocanka

:Love:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Diiivno

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Cudesno   :Love:

----------


## pirica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inda_os

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

:D

----------


## Rebbeca

:Heart:   Sigurno će vam tjedan brzo proći u kovanju planova za vikend   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

:D   :Heart:

----------


## sima

stvarno predivna je ova vasa prica,sretna sam zbog vas  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

sima, jos malo pa ces i ti uzivati   :Heart:

----------


## sima

a da,iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi!nadam se da nece puno proci.obradu smo relativno brzo prosli pa se ja nadam ubrzo jednom malenom bebacu  :Saint:

----------


## uporna

U subotu sam mislila na vas   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Kavin

:D  :D  :D   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## babel

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## rozalija

:Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> U subotu sam mislila na vas


I ja.   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Sutra dolazeeeeee na produzeni vikend ! Jupiiiii

----------


## rozalija

jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii draga moja super super za produženi vikend. Od   :Heart:   vam želim da ga lijepo svi zajedno provedete i da ubrzo ne bude više dolazaka na produženi vikend, već da se mali dečke zastalno nastane u pripremljenoj sobici za njih. 
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas sve.
Javim ti se  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sima

super,super :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D nemam rijeci,samo naprijed i da ubrzo dodju zauvijek :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepši vikend prekrasnoj porodici, da ubrzo svi budu skupa. Uživajte sa malim dječačićima.
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za Vas petero.

----------


## ENA26

Sretnooooooooooooooooooooo
jedva čekam da čujem kako ste proveli vikend

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Love:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## cizma

inice dok ti uzivas sa svojim sincicima citam tvoje postove i placem.jako sam sretna zbog vas i od srca vam zelim sve najnaj u buducem zivotu

----------


## Maslačkica

Kako je bilo na produženom vikendu?

----------


## mala Ina

eee drage moje 
U petak je MM otisao po klince, a ja sam doma cekala s ruckom, kolacima i knedlom u grlu. Kao munje su uletili u kucu, na brzinu poljubac i kratki zagrljaj i u naaapaaad. Obisli su svaki kutak kuce. Stepenice su im nekako najdraze. Ma dok kazes keks vec su svaki po 5 puta gore dole. Najstariji se zalijepio za medu koji ga je docekao na krevetu, srednji je odmah nasao slikovnice, a najmanji je trazio koji ce crtic gledati. Vriska, galama....Stalno su se gurali i svadjali ko ce sjesti do mene, a ko do MM.
Dan je super prosao, ali noc, uh. Spavali su na veeelikom krevetu, ali je problem bio gdje cu ja leci, do koga. Njih 3 a ja jedna. Lezi kod mene, ne kod mene ce... Legla sam im ispod nogica, pricala, citala, nikako da zaspu. " Ja sam umovan, nemojte pvicati vise" kaze najmladji. Ok odlucili su da ce sad spavati. Sunca moja mala, objasnili su mi da ja ne trebam biti s njima, samo im trebam ostaviti sjektlo u kupaoni ako budu movali piskiti. 
Ok, ugasim sve i odem u sobu do njih, kao idemo i mi spavati.
Teta mi je dala njihove dude, ali samo za slucaj velike nuzde. 
15 minuta tisina i onda odjednom plac. Dotrcim u sobu, a A. (srednji) i 
K. (najmladji) sjede u krevetu, drze jastuk u krilu i placu.
"a gdje su nase dude" Srce mi puca, al odlucim da necu odmah popustiti. 
Pa sam im objasnila da nam je teta zaboravila dati dude. A joooj panika, sta ce oni sad, oni uvijek spavaju sa dudama. Opet malo pricanja pricica, legnemo oboje kraj njih, ali spavanja nema. A sta cu sad, daj dude. 
E koja radost!  :D  Najstariji I. je vec na pola, okice se sklapaju, njemu ne treba duda, on ima medu. " Aaaa pa ti imas iste nase dude, vidi K. ova duda skvipi kao i moja" kaze A malom braci.   :Laughing:   Meni doslo da se puknem smijati. Kad odjednom I. skoci i onakav bunovan im kaze " E samo da znate da je teta rekla ako izgubite te dude, da ih vise nema u apoteci za kupiti. Mislim da je teta u apoteci rekla da ih vise nikada nece praviti"  :shock:  Mi u soku ! Pazi ti moju malu pametnicu.
"Imamo dude, mozes sad i ti spavati." E sad reko ja ne mogu zaspati, morate mi pricati pricu. " Joooj umovni smo. Hoces da ti dam malo svoju dudu pa cu je ja uzeti kad ti zaspes"  Opet ja bez teksta. Uz pomoc dudica su zaspali dok si rekao keks.
U 6 sati ujutro su krenuli sa trcanjem po sobi, voze autice po radijatoru, smiju se...
Ustanemo i malo se uvalimo k njima u krevet. Malo smo se mazili, skakljali prepricavali dan... Svi se sami oblace. I. ih je potjerao u kupaonu piskiti i prati zube. "ja sam odgovoran" kaze I. Pitam ga za sta je on odgovoran, misleci kako je nesto skrivio. "Pa odgovoran sam za malu bracu. Moram im staviti pastu na cetkice i paziti da dobro operu zube i da se umiju" O ljubav moja, on je odgovoran. Krenula sam spremiti krevet u njihovoj sobi, al su decki rekli da oni uvijek spremaju svoju sobu kad ustanu.  :shock:  Opet sok.
Doruckovali smo, popili kavu i dogovor je pao da idemo u goste kod nasih necaka. Naime sestra MM ima isto 3 decka. Malo su stariji od njih, al nema veze. Jedva su docekali da krenemo.
Super su se slozili s braticima, igrali su se, sve su igracke lijepo dijelili, nije bilo svadja. Rucak, popodnevni odmor, puno mazenja, pusa, valjanja po krevetu...
Bilo me strah kako ce ova noc proci, ali su A. i K. odmah zaspali, sa dudama naravno. I. nikako da zaspe. Stalno je nesto stenjao, vrtio se i pjevusio. Teta mi je rekla da on sebe tako uspavljuje (pjeva).
legla sam malo kraj njega i vidjela da je tuzan. Pitam ga sto mu je, jel ga nesto boli. Kaze moj I. "Ja zelim ovdje ostati zauvijek, nikad se necu vratiti"   :Sad:   Ja ne mogu opisati kako sam se osjecala u tom trenutku. Bila sam i sretna i zalosna. Objasnila sam mu da se mora jos malo strpiti, jer moramo jos kupiti puno stvari za njihovu sobu i da moramo razgovarati s tetom V. (njihova psihologinja) "Ja cu teti V. reci da ja zelim ostati kod vas"
rekla sam mu da A. i K. takodjer moraju zeljeti ostati kod nas zauvijek.  " a mozda ce teta V, reci da mogu doci ja sam, pa kad A. i K. kazu da bi i oni htjeli, onda dodju poslije i oni zauvijek" Sunce moje malo. Ispricala sam mu kako smo stricek (tako zovu MM, a ja sam teta ) duuugo trazili 3 djecaka, sve smo obilazili i nigdje ih nije bilo. Onda nas je nazvala teta V. i rekla da je ona za nas nasla 3 djecaka. "A ako vas teta V. nazove i kaze da imaju jos neki djecaci hocete nas ostaviti "  
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Rasplakala sam se. Rekla sam mu da ih nikad nikad necemo ostaviti, da ce oni biti nasi zauvijek i da ih jako volimo. Cure moje, u zivotu nisam osjetila takvu bol i tugu kao tu vecer. 
Nedjelja je prosla super, setali smo psa, isli malo u sumicu, igrali se u dvoristu... Ma sve za 5. Ostavili su neke igracke koje ce ih cekati kad opet dodju, a nesto su i uzeli sa sobom
Al kad je dosao trenutak spremanja za polazak, uh opet suze, ne bi oni isli, njima je lijepo...
Srce nam se kidalo
Danas se MM cuo sa njihovom tetom, kaze da je I. tuzan cijeli dan, ali da je rekao da zna kako cemo mi opet doci po njih.
A. i K. su jos mali, ali I. zna da je vec jednom bio ostavljen i sad se strasno boji. 
I. je jako pametno dijete, koje sve kuzi i teta kaze da se s njim moze razgovarati kao sao odraslom osobom. 
Sinoc kad sam usla u njihovu sobu, joooj   :Sad:   MM i ja danas cijeli dan ne razgovaramo. Svako se bori sa svojom tugom.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ovaj tjedan im idemo u posjet, pa cemo vidjeti da li ih mozemo uzeti na par dana, a ne samo za vikend.
Eto drage moje, to je bio nas produzeni vikend. Puno smijeha, radosti i tuge.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Nocna pticice, ima nas jos   :Love:  ,,,,,dva puta sam procitala tvoj post, nisam se ni trudila gutati knedlu, samo sam pustila da krenu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lora163

ajme meni, sva sam se naježila   :Heart:   :Heart:  
jedva čekam da pročitam nastavak, da dečki dosele za uvijek...
ovo je ljepše od bilo kojeg romana koji sam do sada čitala, a kaj je najbolje. stvarno je   :Love:  
moj tata je sa sadašnom ženom isto posvojio predragog, tada 5 -godišnjaka koji nam se svima odmah uvukao pod kožu
joj draga, nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago za vas
vaša životna priča svarno ide pod kožu 
puno pusa vama i vašim mušketirirma   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## fjora

preslatko   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Ovo je ljepše od sna    :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

> Ovo je ljepše od sna


istina   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## teuta

Ajme meni rasplakala sam se, valjda nema ništa gore i ljepše u isto vrijeme nego kada sve kuže. Budite još malo hrabri i bude sve ok i sve super   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasno   :Heart: . Pripremi se na to da će se sve te "odgovornosti" ukinuti kad dođu k vama i kad se zbližite i da će postati mali dječaci, još manji nego što jesu. Nemojte biti prestrogi!   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Predivno   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## anek

kakva predivna priča, želim vam da što prije budete zajedno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

od srca vam zelim da uskoro ostanu zauvijek kod vas  :Heart:  
i hvala ti na prici i nasmijala sam se i rascimoljila.

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj, bome sam i ja plakala čitajući ovo ko i vaši dečki   :Kiss:  Nadam se da ćete uskoro biti zauvijek zajedno   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

S guštom čitam!   :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Jooooj, mala Ina, još malo, još malo svi izdržite, a onda ćete biti skupa, i to ne samo za vikend   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## rozalija

draga moja čitam i priči i   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Od sveg   :Heart:  vam želim da ubrzo dođe dan kada ćete zastalno ostati skupa kao jedna divna obitelj. Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas sve.

----------


## Iskra

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Ajooooooooj, pa kada će oni vama dozvoliti da budete za stalno zajedno????
 :Heart:

----------


## sima

ja tek sad procitala i ne dolazim sebi...suze idu i idu...toliko sam sretna zbog vas i dok citam kao da sam tu s vama.zelim vam da decki sto prije dodju svojoj kuci i da ostanu,da nema vracanja!nadam se od srca da necete jos puno cekati taj dan  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## jadro

ah,   :Heart:

----------


## Veki

> Ajooooooooj, pa kada će oni vama dozvoliti da budete za stalno zajedno????


Točno to sam i ja htjela pitati  :Love:

----------


## Gost

Ajme meni kako sam odsutna , sada sam pročitala cijelu priču u jednom dahu i stvarno nemam što reći osim ČESTITAM :D  :D  i da što prije budete skupa zauvijek   :Love:

----------


## runi

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Fidji

:D

----------


## Kavin

> Maya&Leon prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajooooooooj, pa kada će oni vama dozvoliti da budete za stalno zajedno????
> 
> 
> 
> Točno to sam i ja htjela pitati


I ja se ovo pitam!?
Priča je prekrasna, puna emocija, predivnih iskrenih neiskvarenih  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Želim da vam čim prije osvane dan konačnog ostanka malih frajera.  :Love:

----------


## mozarela

ajme znate li vi kako to izgleda kad suze idu bez da trepćeš.
pa onda ne vidiš tipkati!  :Laughing:  




samo da što prije budete skupa!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Val

preslatki mali dječaci.  :Heart:

----------


## babel

Ajme predivno  :Heart:  
Od srca vam želim da budete šta prije zajedno  :Love:

----------


## ENA26

Jedva čekam da svi budete uajedno i da onda krenu suze radosnice!!!!!!
Predivni dječaci

----------


## paola

:Heart:

----------


## dramica

joj, čitam i cmoljim od sreće, želim da ste što prije svi na okupu  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

Hvala ti što nas obavještavaš o vašim okolnostima i životima i emocijama... 
Očekujem nastavak i želju da što prije budete zajedno!   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:  

s nestrpljenjem čekam nastavak priče

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, kako je lijepo prošlo   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !!! Želim vam da čim prije budete zauvijek zajedno   :Heart:  !

----------


## ivanas

Hvala ti što pišeš i dijeliš s nama svoje doživljaje i emocije. Vaši doživljaji su mi uljepšali cijeli dan. S nestrpljenjem čekam da dečki dodu k vama zauvijek.  :Heart:

----------


## Ria

Prelijepa priča koja me u pola sata čitanja nekoliko puta nasmijala i rasplakala  :Heart:  
Nek' samo vrijeme prođe što brže i nek vaši kikaći zauvijek dođu doma svojoj mami i svome tati
 :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

sretna sam zbog vas i vaših  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  ,samo da što prije budete svi zajedno ,jer djećici je upravo to potebno ljubav,sigurnost i topli dom  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mamaShe

Joj, divna divna divna priča!
I to sa sretnim krajem! 
Želim vam da vam dječica čim prije budu doma! Kako je divno što se nisu morali rastati jedan od drugoga! Da bar ima još takvih slučajeva!
(gle ovo: sve rečenice s usklučnikom  :Smile:  )

Sretno i uživajte zajedno! (eto ga još jedan)

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Jako se veselim vašim dogodovštinama, ma kako mamile suze!
 :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

da što prije budete svi zajedno  :Heart:

----------


## dani39

mala Ina,priča je stvarno dirljiva,puna emocija i ljubavi.
Želim vam od   :Heart:  da što prije postanete obitelj zauvijek i da nestanu ti bolni rastanci.I ja čekam nastavak.... :D

----------


## melange

> da što prije budete svi zajedno


evo jedan potpis ko kuća  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

:Love:   hvala vam curice moje

----------


## mala Ina

Hej pa sutra petak 13
Tocno mjesec od poziva iz centra ! Aj popijmo jednu u to ime !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Coffee:  evo kava, kad nema nista jace   :Grin:  !!

----------


## bofida

"A kad mi dođeš ti i osmijeh vratiš mi, Sva patnja i bol života mog će proć' hej stara, nems pojma sta te sve ceka... Procice ti sva patnja i bol ali i zelja za zivotom  :Laughing:  
Ja ti ih imam troje, 2 (cure bioloske)+1(donela ga roda)  :Preskace uze:  Dok su se one igrale u parku ja sam bila na klupi i citala knjige, a sad sa njim ni ne pomisljam da sednem, ma ni ne pogledam klupu, zapravo ne smijem gledati ni u sto drugo osim u njega i spasavati ga od njega samoga. Ono sto si pricala o spavanju, pored koga ces leci, pa da kod nas je to klasika. A cuj ovo, ako odlazak u krevet prodje normalno, citaj svako ode u svoj), ja sam beskrajno tuzna pa celu noc (citaj 3-4 sata) provedem u setanju od kreveta do kreveta jer mi je najsladje da ih zagrlim poput jastuka i tako, ne znam gde bih prije. Blago mamama jedinaca  :Grin:  nemaju nedoumicu. 
Zaboravi normalnu ishranu, odlazak u WC kad ti je sila, (ja za to cekam stariju kcer da se vrati iz skole i preuzme nadzor), to znaci da probavu rihtam prema njenim skolskim obavezama)....

I, jos nesto jako vazno, u jednom trenutku kad ti prosvira mozak od obaveza, nesanice, njihovih zezalica (uh kako sam blag izraz upotrebila), sigurno ce ti pasti na pamet zasto ti je sve to trebalo...Ne, ne, ne reci da nece, jer to je normalna i uobicajena misao koja proleti SVAKOJ  )BEZ OBZIRA ,BIOLOSKOJ ILI NE )mami pre ili kasnije. To shvati kao sastavni deo radnog mjesta ~mama~ i nemoj da te bude sram od sebe same ili da osecas griznju savjest. Bes prodje brzo a ti ces gledati svoje voljene veverice, preplavljivace te ljubav odasvuda, i pitati se kako neko moze ziveti bez te zajebancije! SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## sima

evo i ja cu s kavom  :Coffee:   nazdraviti za petak 13!!!!!!

----------


## Kavin

Petak 13. je zahvaljujući ovim prekrasnim dečkima i njihovoj hrabroj mami i tati naravno, dobio sasvim neku novu dimenziju!!  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## paola

:Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Lijepo je čitati o vašim susretima, a tužno o rastancima. Zajedno s vama jedva čekam dan kad ćete ostati na okupu.   :Love:  
A tvoj opis malog I koji sve razumije podsjeća me na našeg starijeg sinka, kakav je bio kad je dolazio - iako je on tada bio već mnogo veći.

----------


## Betty

Ja sam plakala ko kisa citajuci tvoje predivne postove i ne mogu docekati nastavak tako divne price.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

> "A kad mi dođeš ti i osmijeh vratiš mi, Sva patnja i bol života mog će proć' hej stara, nems pojma sta te sve ceka... Procice ti sva patnja i bol ali i zelja za zivotom  
> Ja ti ih imam troje, 2 (cure bioloske)+1(donela ga roda)  Dok su se one igrale u parku ja sam bila na klupi i citala knjige, a sad sa njim ni ne pomisljam da sednem, ma ni ne pogledam klupu, zapravo ne smijem gledati ni u sto drugo osim u njega i spasavati ga od njega samoga. Ono sto si pricala o spavanju, pored koga ces leci, pa da kod nas je to klasika. A cuj ovo, ako odlazak u krevet prodje normalno, citaj svako ode u svoj), ja sam beskrajno tuzna pa celu noc (citaj 3-4 sata) provedem u setanju od kreveta do kreveta jer mi je najsladje da ih zagrlim poput jastuka i tako, ne znam gde bih prije. Blago mamama jedinaca  nemaju nedoumicu. 
> Zaboravi normalnu ishranu, odlazak u WC kad ti je sila, (ja za to cekam stariju kcer da se vrati iz skole i preuzme nadzor), to znaci da probavu rihtam prema njenim skolskim obavezama)....
> 
> I, jos nesto jako vazno, u jednom trenutku kad ti prosvira mozak od obaveza, nesanice, njihovih zezalica (uh kako sam blag izraz upotrebila), sigurno ce ti pasti na pamet zasto ti je sve to trebalo...Ne, ne, ne reci da nece, jer to je normalna i uobicajena misao koja proleti SVAKOJ  )BEZ OBZIRA ,BIOLOSKOJ ILI NE )mami pre ili kasnije. To shvati kao sastavni deo radnog mjesta ~mama~ i nemoj da te bude sram od sebe same ili da osecas griznju savjest. Bes prodje brzo a ti ces gledati svoje voljene veverice, preplavljivace te ljubav odasvuda, i pitati se kako neko moze ziveti bez te zajebancije! SRETNO


Ma svaka ti je na mjestu ! Ismijala sam se do suza tvojoj iskrenosti.   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Svaka ti čast Ina  :Naklon:  i   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mozarela

*bofida*  :Laughing:   mislim da si uspjela kratko i jasno sročiti pravo stanje stvari!  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Iva

Skidam kapu do poda.... stvarno ste divni ljudi, ti i tvoj muz.

~~~~~~ da tri andjela sto prije ostanu zauvijek s vama   :Heart:

----------


## željka!

Kako sam se rasplakala zbog vašeg prvog susreta.
A zajednički vikend   :Heart:  

Želim vam da što prije budete zajedno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja se svaki put rasplačem kad ovo čitam   :Embarassed:  

Silno mi je drago da ćete postati jedna prekrasna velika obitelj i da će 3 mala predivna dječaka imati tako lijepi dom. 

Želim ti puno snage da izdržiš pve najteže trenutke iščekivanja do onog konačnog, kada ćete svi biti na hrpi - kako kaže I. - zauvijek    :Heart:  

kad sam čitala retke koje si ispisivala, plakala sam nenormalno i pomislila: Bože, ako nam se ikad išta desi, molim te da moji dječaci imaju nekog ovakvog da ih čuva ...

----------


## sima

ima li novosti?kad stizu bez vracanja?  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Prosao je jos jedan zajednicki vikend. Od cetvrtka do nedjelje smo bili zajedno  :D 
Sve super, sad nekako svi lakse podnosimo rastanke, jer smo dobili papir od centra da ih mozemo posjecivati i da mogu dolaziti k nama kad god mi to zelimo. Odmah se lakse dise. Svaki put smo morali pisati zamolbu centru, kada, u koliko sati i koliko dugo zelimo biti s njima. 
Jooj cure kako nas iskusavaju, kako ispipavaju granice uuuh !
Ne smijemo biti prestrogi, ali opet moramo biti doslijedni. Kakvi smo sada, takvi moramo ostati do kraja. 5 puta objasnim sto smiju, a sto ne, e 6 put mi para ide na usi. Zato im je Bog dao 2 uha, da na jedno udje, a na drugo izadje.   :Smile:  
Danas mi je majstor cijeli dan u kuci, krecimo sobice, za vikend dolaze kreveti, a sutra idemo kupovati ormarice, tepihe i sve popratne stvarcice.
Pitali smo ih u kakvu boju zele da im okrecimo sobe " Flapon u cujvenu boju, a zid u tivu boju"
Flapon !!!  :Laughing:  
Ne sjecam se da li sam rekla ali imamo problema sa nekim slovima tako da cemo kod logopeda biti cesto.
Eh eto toliko do slijedeceg vikenda
 :Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

super,jako mi je drago  :D  :D  :D 
srčeka mala,baš su sretni što vas imaju   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

a ovo za uši je genijalno,baš ću zapamtiti   :Kiss:

----------


## sima

predivno :D  :D  :D ,saljem pusu za svakoga  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   od   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

A super, uređujete sobu znači... dečki sigurno uživaju...

----------


## ronin

moram,naprosto moram  napisati ovdje da se iskreno veselim vašoj sreći.
ne znam kada sam posljednji puta ovoliko plakala  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

divno, divno draga moja.
Šaljem milion   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas dvoje i male dečkiće.

----------


## vikki

Prekrasno!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

predivno!

jedva čekam nastavak.  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Kako ste samo predivni ljudi   :Love:   :Heart:  
Za mamina tri mušketira   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## željka!

:Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

:D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Jednostavno prekrasno, a ovaj "flapon" mi je vrhunac   :Laughing:  
Mišeki mali kako su sretni  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Muceki mali.   :Heart:  Uživajte. I naravno, izdržite njihova testiranja postojano. Kano klisurina. (Joooj, ja se prava javljam...) 
Čitamo vas i čekamo dalje.

----------


## Zdenka2

Tako se slatkima doimaju kroz tvoje riječi.   :Heart:  

A ovo s granicama bit će vrlo teško. Na nekim mjestima treba ostati čvrst, na drugima popustiti, u svakom slučaju, treba izdržati.

----------


## baps

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

miceki mali  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

prekrasno je da ste se pronašli. to će biti jedna veeelika ljubav   :Love:

----------


## rioss

flapon   :Laughing:   dusa draga, flapon

ma znas sta, stvarno si me rasplakala

svaka vam cast

i pisi pisi


 :D

----------


## ivanas

:Love:

----------


## Forka

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

progutala sam cijeli topic. predivno, plemenito i tako dirljivo... suze samo idu! ljubav je to! želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta - zaslužili ste   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Fidji

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Super! Samo nam pisi i dalje!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## runi

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   za decke
 :Heart:  za mamu

----------


## sima

ima li novosti?kako decki,jesu pepiri rijeseni?

----------


## Andi

Svako vaše druženje tjera mi suze na oči, ovo je prekrasno   :Heart:  
Želim vam da što prije postanete prava obitelj i da zauvijek ostanu s vama   :Saint:

----------


## mala Ina

Sutra ekipa stize !!!
Javim se u ponedjeljak-utorak sa svim vijestima
 :Love:

----------


## sandraks

draga, prekrasno! uživajte se!

----------


## rioss

BRAVO  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

super   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

super   :Heart:  
Uživajte zajedno.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Ovo mi je najnapetiji topic na forumu, jedva cekam svaki post od sretne mame  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Deja2

sa veseljem i napetošću iščitavala sam svaki post!
Prekrasno, uživajte!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Sutra ekipa stize !!!
> Javim se u ponedjeljak-utorak sa svim vijestima


Čekamo...  :Wink:  SVI!!!

----------


## wewa

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

super :D  :D  :D jedva cekam nastavak :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kavin

> Sutra ekipa stize !!!
> Javim se u ponedjeljak-utorak sa svim vijestima


 :D  :D  :D 

Jel to sad to, dođu da ostanu?

----------


## Jelena

pravi smo fan club. i MM stalno pita jel ima što novoga kod vas   :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

neka sreća bude s vama  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Jooj da bar ostanu sad zauvijek.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Vec nam je stvarno svima dosta dolazaka, odlazaka, tuznih pogleda, voznje 4 sata po njih i toliko nazad. Kad idemo po njih sretni smo, al kad se vracamo ni muha se ne cuje u autu.
Samo se nadam da ce uskoro tome doci kraj.
MM je sam otisao danas po njih. Ja nisam mogla dobiti slobodan dan. 
Ruzno vrijeme, a ja vec planirala Sljeme, ZOO vrt... E nes' nista. 
naoruzani smo bojankama, puzzlama, kojekakvim igricama i celicnim zivcima   :Grin:  
Ljubim vas 
Cujemo se
idem kuhati veceru, musketiri samo sto nisu stigli   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

To će biti vesela obitelj - kad čitam tvoje postove kao da čujem dječake kako cvrkuću.  :Smile:

----------


## baps

da mušketiri što prije zauvijek ostanu s vama ~~~~~~
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

O Bože ...... nije me bilo dugo ovdje i sada kada sa ovo pročitala , ne da sam se rasplakala....... nego sam se rascmoljila .
Čestitamo vam od srca  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## sima

zelim vam lijepi vikend  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## lillifee

od   :Heart:   vam zelim lijep vikend i naravno prekrasno vrijeme da mozete van na neki izlet....znam sto znaci imati troje klinaca u kuci dok vani pljusti kisa uh uh uh

----------


## rozalija

> zelim vam lijepi vikend


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

Sigurna sam da uživate!   :Love:

----------


## ententini

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Betty

Ja sam od juce sto puta usla na temu . Nestrpljivo cekam da procitam dogodovstine sa vasa  tri musketira   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

i ja jedva čekam novosti  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

hahaha jeste li se nacekale ???

Joj zene ma dolazim k sebi po malo. Slomilo me ovaj vikend. Svatko trazi svoje, jedan bi piskio, jedan kakio, jedan bi jeo ovo, drugi ono. 
Svi u isti glas vicu "teeetaaaa" ( jos uvijek me zovu teta)
Sjedimo jedan dan i razgovaramo o tome ko je ko u obitelji.
Kaze meni najmladji K " A teta hoces ti sada biti mama Ivana ", pa reko da K, ako vi zelite mozete me zvati mama. Sjedi moj K  :/  zamisljen i odjednom izvali " Aha, ti ces nama biti teta mama "   :Laughing:  
Bilo je i suza, malo kaznjavanja, jer su zbilja ovaj vikend bili nemoguuuuciii. Stalno su se tukli, ali bas ono, krvnicki. 
Prvo se nisam htjela mijesati, al sam vidjela da je vrag odnio salu, da bi moglo biti i razbijenih glava pa sam ih stjerala svakoga u svoj kut (ne doslovno u kut)
I tako mir traje nekih 10 min. i onda se lijepo pocnu igrati i odjednom opet "   :Crying or Very sad:  " Uzeo mi je knjigu", pa se drugi brani "Ma samo sam nesto mislio pogledati", i tako po cijeli dan. 
Znam da ce biti cupavo, ali neka 
Sjedi mi K u krilu, gledamo crtic, odjednom on skoci, nicim izazvan i pocne me grliti "Teta ja tebe jako volim" Sunce moje malo!
K je najmanji i najveca maza. Zaigra se sam na podu, ali svakih 10 min dodje po zagrljaj i pusu. Najstariji I. je isto jako vezan za mene, a srednji A. za MM. 
A. jos nije uspostavio samnom neki blizak kontakt. Imam osjecaj kao da se ogradjuje od mene    :Sad:  
Malo sam s psihologom o tome razgovarala, kaze da se ne brinem, trebat ce mu vremena da se prilagodi. Njemu vremena a meni strpljenja.
Joj sad ovo sve pisem bez ikakvog reda, jos sam na poslu, umorna, nenaspavana, pa mi je i post takav.
Dolaze opet k nama u petak 10.04. a vracamo ih 19.04.  :D

----------


## Rebbeca

A vidim zabavljate se, neka, neka... :D bit će još razno raznih situacija. Odmorite se do petka, a onda u nove pobjede sa vašim   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Love:   Napuni baterije do 10-og   :Grin:

----------


## mala Ina

Ma koje baterije, meni treba agregat ! A njima valjda tete stave duracell baterije prije nego mi dodjemo po njih   :Laughing:

----------


## Vishnja

> Ma koje baterije, meni treba agregat ! A njima valjda tete stave duracell baterije prije nego mi dodjemo po njih



 :Smile:  
Neka, neka, to su slatke muke. Uzivajte sa momcima, jako mi je drago sto prica dobija sretan epilog.

----------


## Kavin

Sreća do neba zbog vas i klinaca   :Kiss:  

Nek vam je sretno i da se što prije riješi sve i da su svama!!

----------


## baps

> Ma koje baterije, meni treba agregat ! A njima valjda tete stave duracell baterije prije nego mi dodjemo po njih


  :Laughing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Bouncing:  :D

----------


## sima

:D   :Heart:   :Love:   :D   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

volim ovaj veseli topic. bez obzira što su ti rastanci stresni za vas, nazire se sretni razvoj situacije   :Kiss:  
 :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

oooo kako uživate
iz svake riječi zrači ljubav,sreća  :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Ooo, vidim da je gužva, a bit će još i veća kad ostanu za stalno kod vas. 
Teta mama.   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## magda_

puse velikoj obitelji, da budete zajedno i zivi i zdravi, a energije ce biti, uz njih ces dobiti i specijalni punjac  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sretnu obitelj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za agregat i dva punjača.  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## uporna

> puno       za sretnu obitelj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za agregat i dva punjača.


Ovo mogu samo potpisati.  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Mala Ina; neka vam je sretno svima zajedno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

> rozalija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> puno       za sretnu obitelj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za agregat i dva punjača.   
> 
> 
> Ovo mogu samo potpisati.


  :Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rinče

sretno vam bilo .....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vera

sretno !    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Joj, stalno čitam koje su novosti kod vas. Želim vam prekrasne blagdane!

----------


## kiara

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rozalija prvotno napisa
> ...



 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## paola

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

vjerujem da uživate u blagdanima  :D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## odra

Nadam se da je buuurno i veselo!!! :D 

Uživam čitajući, topim se i lijem suze...   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Javi se kad stigneš da čujemo kako tebi i tvom mužiću izdržavaju baterije...

----------


## Blekonja

prekrasno sva sam se naježila vi ste zaista sretne osobe 

uživajte   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  (x3)

----------


## piccollo

pročitala sam cijelu temu, i želim samo reći svaka vam čast na ovakvom posvojenju.... al atvarno, svaka čast.......  i moj veliki naklon    :Love:

----------


## **az**

predivno, proplakala sam čitajući postove. prekrasno, predivno! uživajte sa svojim anđelima, najljepši osjećaj u životu je imati ljude kojima si ti sve i oni tebi sve.

----------


## mala Ina

Komp kod kuce krepao ! Sad sam na poslu pa se prijavim dok MM donese kantu doma !

Pusa

----------


## mozarela

mala ina jedva čekam nastavak tvoje sretne priče!  :Heart:  

ne znam jesam li već pisala(jer sve sam čitala) koliko osjećam zahvalnost prema tebi i tvome mužu. možda ti to glupo zvuči jer to su na koncu *tvoja* dijeca   :Love:   ali stvarno imam veliku potrebu onako ljudski iz dubine duše da ti zahvalim na ogromnoj plemenitosti koju si pokazala preuzimajući toliki teret na sebe u želji da se ne razdvajaju braća.

ako postoji neki račun koji se svakom čovjeku piše negdje gore ja mislim da ste tvoj muž i ti u debelom plusu.  :Love:  

vibram vam puno sreće,zdravlja, akumulatora ,baterija i ostalog pribora  :Wink:

----------


## mala Ina

Obećala pa slagala !
Cure moje jednostavno ne stižem ništa !!! Mušketiri bili za Uskrs, vratili ih u nedjelju 19.4. na poslu me ubili papiri, sve me čekalo 7 dana. Ekipa je kod nas od petka i opet samo na 10 dana. Sve mi to po malo već ide na živce. Nije mi jasno zašto toliko otežu sa svim tim papirima. Probali smo dogovoriti da budu kod nas i duže, tj da se papiri rješavaju "u hodu". Njihova psihologinja nam dosta pomaže u tome. Eto kao vidjet će da se to što prije riješi. A možete misliti njih male jadničke kad svaki put kad dođu kod nas pitaju "Teta, jesmo sad zauvijek tu ?" Znaju oni mišeki mali da se čekaju papiri. Stalno pitaju kad će svi papiri biti gotovi da se ne moraju više vozati. Zadnja informacija koju imamo je da bi do kraja 5 mjeseca sve trebalo biti gotovo. Aha, već vidim. Prvo su rekli prije Uskrsa, pa za Uskrs, pa sad do kraja 5 mjeseca. A što sa vrtićem ? 
U 5 mj. počinju upisi u vrtić, kako da ih "uglavim" kasnije. Problem je što je ovo mala sredina i ima puno djece a malo vrtića. Imamo li mi možda prednost kao posvojitelji ?
Eto ne napisah ništa o klincima, samo rondam. Ma ekipa je sjajna, veseli su, opušteni, svima se raduju, svima skaču u zagrljaj... Jedino što ne znaju dijeliti. Sve je "samo moje" i dat ću ti ako ti meni ovo ili ono. 
3 lopte u dvorištu, ali je uvijek svađa., to je moja, ma ne moja je ... Al naučit će ima vremena. Oko najstarijeg ima problema sa spavanjem. Jako kasno zaspe. Sve smo probali, čitanje priča, ušuškavanje, legnem kraj njega, pjevam, pričam, šutim... al jok
Pa evo i dok ovo pišem on je budan. ujutro se bude oko 7,30-8,00
Šta da radim s njim ?
Joj umalo zaboravih nešto ispričati.
Zgazio moj I puža golaća. I zovu mene da vidim tu neku čudnu životinju. 
Ja sad objašnjavam kako je to mali puž, koji nema kućicu, i kažem da se životinje ne smiju namjerno ubijati, ako koju slučajno zgazimo ok, bilo je slučajno. I dobro svi se složili ooko toga da i životinje imaju mamu i tau koji sad plaču, jer je njihovo dijete uginulo. I mirno stoji, sav tužan jer mu je krivo što je zgazo puža golaća (bljak) a A i K kleče nad truplom. Odjednom A "Joooj teta pa vidi ovo" Ja priđem bliže i ne vidim ništa čudno, pitam ga šta je bilo "Pa pužu je iscurila koka kola"  :shock:   :Laughing:  
Kakva koka kola ? "Pa vidi ovo smeđe" To smeđe, ta koka kola su puževa crijeva bila.
Otkud mu samo takovo nešto padne na pamet. I tako mi u dvorištu imamo puževe koji piju coca colu.
Počela sam zapisivati sve te njihove bisere. K se danas penje po čempresima ( a ja 2 min prije toga zabranila penjanje) i kažem ja njemu, "Pa dobro K zašto se penješ, objasnila sam ti zašto ne smiješ " A on gleda mene u čudu i kaže "Aha, znam zašto, jer tu živu male bube i ja ih sad budim i njavim kad lupam po granama"  
pred spavanje nam svaki od njih čita pričču. Jooj koja je to mašta, kako izmišljaju. jako vole puzzle i knjige (slikovnice) I stalno se igraju mame i tate . Maaa ne onako kako smo se mi nekad igrali. Nego su oni uglavnom male životinje a mi smo veeelike. Ja sam danas cijeli dan bila mama koka, oni moji pilići, a MM tata "pjetalo" Sve je dobro dok nisam mama krava !   :Laughing:  
Idem ja sad drage moje još jednom u obilazak pa u krpe. 
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## happygirl

evo ja se sad uključila u cijelu priču...
super što ih niste razdvajali...još malo pa ćete ih dobiti zauvijek. Koliko primjećujem-dobro vam ide. Čekamo mi kao i vi da se papiri srede do kraja, stoga nam javljaj i dalje kako napredujete. Pozz!!

----------


## brane

kako ja uživam u tvojoj priči....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
predivni su mušeki mali....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Oh, to se s papirima stvarno odužilo. 
Nažalost, pri upisu u vrtić posvojena djeca nemaju prednost, pa ako vidiš da se natječaj bliži kraju prije nego sve papirnato bude čisto, svakako predaj molbu za upis makar bez priložene dokumentacije. Jer meni su lani prvo rekli: natječaj je prošao, nema više nikakve mogućnosti (uz neizgovoreno: što biste vi sad htjeli  :?   :Mad:  ). Onda smo nekako uspjeli postići da upadne na listu čekanja, pa je bio primljen u listopadu, kad se vidjelo da su neki odustali.

----------


## BOLEK

Bok, obavezno idite odmah do ravnatelja vrtića, to smo mi napravili lani, papiri nisu bili riješeni i mi smo otišli tamo, rekli koja je situacija i zamolili da i nju stave na listu, dali sve podatke koji im  mogu trebati, podatke o našem zaposlenju (mada nas su znali jer je starija bila kod njih u vrtiću) i obećali onog dana kad bude riješeno nosimo sve papire, stvarno su nam izašli u susret, tako da vam savjetujem čim prije na vrata ravnatelja, pozdrav.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

mala Ina   :Love:  Lijepo je čitati o tvojoj družini.  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi smo isto išli odmah na razgovor s ravnateljicom vrtića i objasnili situaciju. Naravno, mala nije odmah krenula u vrtić, jer se prvo mora socijalizirati kod kuće, ali je bila primljena.

----------


## jadro

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

nadam se da cete rjesiti problem sa papirima.
a hvala ti za ovo sto pises, kao da sam bila kod vas   :Love:  
uzivajte   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## paola

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

da vam se papiri sto prije riješe...saljem vam veliku   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Iskreno se nadam da će papiri ovaj puta biti gotovi kako su obećali, a vama želim ugodno i veselo druženje. Stvarno ste super ekipa  :Love:

----------


## Jeluška

Tek sad čitam priču. Predivna je i želim vam što brži sretan kraj. Svi ste ga zaslužili!!!   :Love:

----------


## igralište

Da što prije prekrasna obitelj bude zauvijek zajedno!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Andi

papiri ~~~~~~ papiri ~~~~~~

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> nadam se da cete rjesiti problem sa papirima.
> a hvala ti za ovo sto pises, kao da sam bila kod vas   
> uzivajte


X

----------


## mala Ina

:Coffee:   kako pase kava makar i ovako kasno
Nesto ste mi se svi posutili ovih dana, sto je, umorio vas 1 maj??
E mene jeste. Guzva, gosti, klinci,...
Naime, klince smo dobili na 20 dana. Trebali su ici danas nazad, ali smo uspjeli dogovoriti da ostanu do slijedeceg ponedjeljka.  :D 
Evo mala banda jos ne spava, pjevaju u sobi "Djeda mraz djeda mraz..."
Ima uspona i padova, ali sve u svemu dobro se snalazimo. 
kad mi je tesko, udahnem i brojim do 10. Neki put pomogne, ali neki put i ne. :/ 
Ima dana kad su i predobri, ali ima i onih kad mislim da cu poceti glavom o zid lupati. U jednom danu znaju toliko gluposti napraviti   :Mad:  
Danas su dobili bicikle. Sreci nikad kraja. E naravno da je I rekao da on moze bez pomocnih kotacica. Uvjeravanje pola sata da ne oze bez njih. 
I na kraju, hajde, rekoh da te vidim frajeru. Naravno da je tresnuo ko s kruske. Sva sreca nije se jako udario. Stisnuo zube i kaze "A mislio sam da znam" I tako nam dani prolaze, malo se grlimo i ljubimo malo svadjamo
 :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Kiss:   veseloj družini!

----------


## čokolada

:D   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   veseloj ekipi. Uživajte.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## seni

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Stisnuo zube i kaze "A mislio sam da znam"


A meni se baš sviđa njegova iskrenost...   :Heart:  
I njegov pokušaj... 
 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Stisnuo zube i kaze "A mislio sam da znam"
> 			
> 		
> 
> A meni se baš sviđa njegova iskrenost...   
> I njegov pokušaj...


I meni; mora dečko pokušati. I brzo bi naučio, samo tata mora malo trčati za njim. Mala Ina, kad te čitam, jasno mi je kako ti je teško, ali i veselo! Ovaj topik mi uvijek izmami osmijeh na lice.   :Love:

----------


## lillifee

:Heart:   :Love:  sretnoj i veseloj ekipi

----------


## paola

Uživam ćitajući o tvojoj nestašnoj i veseloj ekipi   :Love:

----------


## sima

velika   :Kiss:   od   :Heart:   deckima

----------


## Jelena

:Love:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu da i dalje ovako uspješno hendlate vaše mušketire   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
a bome ćete se morati natrčati iza bicikala da krene bez pomoćnih. možete malo i susjede angažirati  :Wink:

----------


## pipi1

Kod vas je baš lijepo, uživajte i piši nam čim stigneš  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## brane

dobro došla u svijet roditeljstva, svijet uspona i padova, ali uspona i padova ispunjenih pozitivnom energijom i voljom za dalje i dalje i dalje jer samo jedan osmjeh djeteta izliječi sve rane i sve padove

sretno......

predivno mi je čitati te  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Ovaj topic me uvijek razveseli i sve vase dogodovstine.   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

uzivajte zajedno
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Uživam ćitajući o tvojoj nestašnoj i veseloj ekipi


x

----------


## camel

kako me dulje nije bilo na forumu treba mi vremena da sve ove novosti upijem.
stvarno predivno i najiskrenije čestitam.
vidi se da uživate.
 :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

I ovdje se uvijek razveselim. Usponi i padovi dio su priče, s biciklima a i šire.   :Wink:  
Nek dečki što prije trajno dođu vama.

----------


## mala Ina

Nema me odavno. Frkaaa, ne stižem.
Klinci su kod nas ZAUVIJEK !!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Papire bi trebali riješiti do kraja mjeseca.  :D 
Radujemo se svakom novom danu s njima. Trenutno smo u fazi kakanja u wc (najmlađi) Ima dana kad sam traži piškiti i kakati u wc, ali ima dana i kad ne kaka po 3 dana. Lijepo vrijeme hvala Bogu pa su po cijeli dan vani. 
E da ste vidjeli sreću kad smo im rekli da više ne odlaze od nas. I. je odmah pitao "A jel sad to zauvijek?"   :Love:  
Eto drage moje idem sad dovesti kuhinju u red. Sve radim kad oni zaspu. 
Tako mi ostaje više vremena za njih. Bar dok se malo ne uigramo
PUSA

----------


## katarinaB

tek sad čitam vasu priču koja je predivna,oci su mi zasuzile kad sam na kraju procitala da su zauvjek svama,volite se i uzivajte u tri mala andjela!

----------


## enela

Napokon! Cijelo vrijeme čitam i čekam kad ćeš to napisati. 
Uživajte   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## Jelena

Čestitam :D 
Nadam se da ćeš nam se još koji put javiti kad uhvatiš vremena  :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

predivna vijest!
Super, super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## anamar

:Kiss:   i   :Love:

----------


## Inda_os

Čestitam!  :D

----------


## uporna

Čestitam  :D  uživajte.

----------


## polfezna

MAMA Ina, cestitam!  :D

----------


## runi

Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## litala

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## baps

Čestitam!!!  :Klap:   Jeeeeeee!!! :D

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

mala Ina   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Čestitam ti od   :Heart:   draga moja i uživajte i dalje svi skupa.
Nadam se da ći ih vidjeti kada budete dolazili u Hercegovinu.
Milion   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sretnu obitelj.

----------


## brane

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ajme meni ko da sam ih ja dobila u svoje naručje  :Heart:  
PREKRASNO!!!!
Iskrene čestitke od srca  :Love:

----------


## camel

napokon.  :D   :Heart:

----------


## rinče

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## sima

cestitam,napokon da i to ostavite iza sebe,a sad uzivajte u djecici !!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tajchi73

čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Vishnja

Čestitam!!! :D  :D  :D 
A sad - uživanje!

----------


## Val

opet cmoljim. stvarno ste sretni i uživajte u njima!!  :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam!!! Zauvijek!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## igralište

Čestitam i radujem se s vama! :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Heart:  

jeiiiiiiii

----------


## Asimon

čestitam!   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D    :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Prekrasno! Čestitam i uživajte jedni u drugima!!!

----------


## Gost

Cijelo vrijeme čitam i čekam dan kada ćeš napisati da je sada ZAUVIJEK i napokon dočekam .

Čestitam ti od srca draga moja i uživajte i dalje svi skupa  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

Čestitam
svakako jedna od najljepših priča na forumu!
Javljaj se i dalje, kako vam ide   :Kiss:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Čestitam
> svakako jedna od najljepših priča na forumu!
> Javljaj se i dalje, kako vam ide


 :D 

Sad se prebaci na PDF Izazovi roditeljstva, jer ćeš tamo sigurno naći jako puno dobrih informacija i načina za pristupanje djeci... a vi ćete imati baš pune ruke posla...   :Heart:

----------


## dacabl

Od početka pratim priču,i od srca čestitam maloj velikoj porodici   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Krasna prica  :Heart: .  Cestitamo!

----------


## Shanti

Pročitala sam sve "u jednom dahu"...
Mala Ina, prekrasno opisuješ situacije i svoje osjećaje, plakala sam i smiješila se s tobom...   :Love:  

Čestitam tebi i TM, ovo je tako prekrasna priča...   :Heart:

----------


## anita_m

:D 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

svaka čast i puno sreće i ljubavi

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam vam svima :D   :Love:

----------


## cherry

priča kao iz bajke   :Kiss:  
čestitam i uživajte :D

----------


## ksena28

ajme tek sad pročitah da su tu ZAUVIJEK  :D  :D  :D sreći nema kraja, volite se i ljubite! volimo vas i mi!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

E budem li se zalila jos jednom kako nemam vremena slobodno me raspalite po nosu !   :Nope:  
Dani mi turbo brzo prolaze. Jos se prilagodjavamo, polako pustaju korjenje. Jos ispipavaju i mene i MM. Postavljamo granice koliko god mozemo i ne popustamo. Proslavili smo i rodjendan. Ajme koja sreca ! A je bio van sebe, jer mu do zadnjeg trena nismo htjeli nista reci. Kao za Bozic, ujutro baloni u sobi, pokloni... A tek torta waaaau Dvoriste je bilo puuuuno balona. Jadan MM 3 dana sebi nije mogao doci od puhanja. 
Mama mi je bila 15 dana pa sam malo mogla otpuhati. Rjesenje je stiglo, sad cekamo da prodje onaj rok od 8 dana na pravo zalbe i to je to. A onda tek nastaje frka dok sve papire sredimo. Klinci su puni sarenih buha !
Jos nikako ne mogu skontati te rodbinske odnose. Kod njih su svi braca i sestre. Danas pitaju zasto mi imamo "dva tate" Dok sam ja skontala o cemu oni to. Zbunjuje ih to sto oni imaju dva djeda. Ubila se ja objasnjavajuci koje je moj tata a koje od MM. Za pola sata kao da nista nisam ni objasnila. Opet smo MM i ja brat i sestra. Ah kad smo toliko godina u braku i postanemo kao brat i sestra   :Laughing:  
Idem sad malo pospremiti pa u krpice
 :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Opet smo MM i ja brat i sestra. Ah kad smo toliko godina u braku i postanemo kao brat i sestra


  :Laughing:  

Uživaj u svojim dečkima   :Heart:

----------


## litala

:Love:   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> Rjesenje je stiglo, sad cekamo da prodje onaj rok od 8 dana na pravo zalbe i to je to.


Mala Ina, zamišljam kako vam je sada veselo i intenzivno razdoblje... :D   :Love:  
Imate li kakve planove za ljeto, vas petero?

----------


## piplica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

:Love:  
Rodbinski odnosi su i nama mutni. Taman kad pomislimo da smo nešto objasnili, izroni pitanje kao: Ujo, a ti i mama ste kad ste bili mali bili brat i sestra?

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## sandraks

mala ina, draga puno sreće se sručilo konačano i na vas! uživajte, svima šaljemo puse moj knedlek i ja!

----------


## uporna

Mala ina uživajte u trostrukom roditeljstvu.  :Heart:

----------


## kiara

uživajte u slatkim mukama!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:

----------


## sima

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## paola

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## višnja

Koja divna priča, stvarno kao iz bajke   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

čestitam vam na tolikoj hrabrosti. sretno :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Laughing:   :D   :Heart:   8)   :Heart:   :Laughing:   :D   :Smile:

----------


## andream

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

kako prekrasno.......vi ste najsretniji ljudi na svijetu........
uživajte......  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Majuška

ajme, prekrasno!!! 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## partyka

ne znam kad sam se ovako isplakala... zelim vam neizmjerno sretan zajednicki zivot   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## TeaK

Sada sam naišla na temu i naravno pročitala ju od prvog do zadnjeg posta.

Mala Ina ti si stvarno heroj našeg grada. Čestitam i naravno divim ti se na hrabrosti i tvojoj bezgraničnoj ljubavi.

Nemam jednostavno rječi opisati sve osječaje koji su me prolazili dok sam čitala cijelu temu.... naprosto prekrasna priča sa prekrasnim krajem.....

Samo mogu reći da su dječaci presretni što ima ljudi kao ti i tvoj suprug, a naravno i vama želim puno sreće i ljubavi sa sada vašim mušketirima.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Zaspali su konacno !
Oprostite sto se ne javljam sa friskim vijestima, al opet ja po starom, ne stizem. Tu i tamo na brzaka provirim da vidim sta se desava. 
Musketiri iz dana u dan sve vise napreduju. I koji nije izgovarao ni jedno nepcano slovo je nedavno ko iz topa izvalio "teeeta, ne kazem vise tuma nego šššššuma. A znam reci i žaba "  :shock:   :D  Ole !
Svaki dan nam donosi puno radosti, ali i svadja. Jos su ni na nebu ni na zemlji. Stavila sam im njihove slike na zid. nakon trganja lavaboa, neki dan su ubacili autic u wc i pustili vodu. Jos nema poplave, ali je ocekujem   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Upisali smo se u vrtic i hvala Bogu dobili mjesto.
Planiramo godisnji, jedva cekamo more. tada cemo zbilja biti zajedno 24 h. 
Eto drage moje, sve sam nesto ispreskakala, s brda s dola pisala. Ali i ja sam danas nesto takva, ubija me ovo vrijeme. 
 :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Bit ce jos takvih nepodopstina, sto smo mi kao mali znali smislit  :Rolling Eyes:  , a njih su trojica u ekipi. 
Jednog dana cete se svi skupa smijati tome, iako sad nije smijesno, a kad unuci pocnu njima radit slicne nepodopstine 

 :Laughing:  .

Puno strpljenja i zivaca vam zelim, ljubavi ionako imate napretek.   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## smaragdna.ptica

Draga mala Ina često sam dolazila na forum da bi pročitala zakonske forme i da bi uporedila dešavnja po pitanju usvojiteljstva i hraniteljstva kod Vas(Hrvatskoj) i kod nas (Srbiji) i nisam osetila potrebu da se registrujem   :Embarassed:  ,no kad sam pročitala večeras tvoju priču (u dahu ,uz koju sam plakala i smejala se) želela sam da ti kažem koliko ti se divim na snazi da istraješ i prebrodiš mesece koji su te razdvajali od konačne sreće.
 :Heart:   :Heart:  +  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Želim svu sreću tebi tm i vašim anđelima I BOG Vas blagoslovio.

_Čokolada editirala vanjske smajliće._

Majka 10-to godišnje princeze *RODJENE IZ SRCA*

----------


## Mukica

wow koja prica
cestitam vam na ovako prosirenoj obitelji  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

procitala sam sad cijeli topik i nesto mi nije jasno - dok nisu dosli zauvijek i dolazili k vama na 5, 10 ili 20 dana tko ih je cuvao dok ste vi radili - zanima me kak si to bila organizirala,j esi ostajala doma, koristila godisnji ili ste se ti i muz izmjenjivali???

----------


## karla 1980

Priča koja zaustavlja dah! Nema puno ljudi kao što ste ti i tm, zaista ste posebni!

Uživajte u dečkima i svu sreću vam želim!    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

:Heart:  
 :Heart:  
 :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Sretnoj i veseloj peteročlanoj obitelji šaljem milion   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i neka im dragi Bog podari još puno lijepih trenutaka u životu, sreće, zdravlja, ljubavi i novaca. 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Mukica, imam srecu pa smo mm i ja privatnici tako da sam non stop sa deckima. I dok su dolazili na par dana, a i sad. Ma koji bi me to poslodavac pustio da malo radim, malo ne radim ?  :/ 
Zbilja ne znam kako bih uspjela sve organizirati da nismo privatnici. Moji roditelji su kilometrima daleko (Bosna) tako da bas nemam pomoc ni od koga za cuvanje ekipe. Mama mi moze doci na 15-ak dana, ali duze ne, jer ima na vratu svekra. A decki se jos nisu skroz adaptirali, jos su u fazi kad misle da se samo mama i tata trebaju slusati, a drugi ne. Tako da kad je mama bila zadnji put, uh jedva objasnih da je baka dio obitelji i da moraju biti poslusni i prema njoj kao i prema meni. Svuda idemo zajedno. Neki dan smo mm i ja morali doktoru, ajmo, svi u auto u 7 ujutro i cekaj kod dr.

----------


## Kavin

Ja "preplaćena" na ovu temu, a obavjesti na mail ni od kuda   :Evil or Very Mad:  

*Sad tek vidim da ste konačno skupa i čestitam od srca cijeloj obitelji!!*
 :D

----------


## željka!

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> Ma koji bi me to poslodavac pustio da malo radim, malo ne radim ?  :/ 
> Zbilja ne znam kako bih uspjela sve organizirati da nismo privatnici.


Nazalost zakon ne poznaje institut "predposvojiteljskog". Nije da ne bi trebalo u periodu upoznavanja. Zbog psihickog stanja u kojem jesmo, potrebe da budemo s djecom, dizanja dokumenata, putovanja... Mogu reci da ja svom poslodavcu nisam bila jako korisna zadnjih tjedana pred posvojenje.    :Grin:  
I zamisljam vas kako svud idete zajedno... veselo vam je. 




> uh jedva objasnih da je baka dio obitelji i da moraju biti poslusni i prema njoj kao i prema meni.


Samo nek oni tebe slusaju, drugo ce doci. Mi sa starijim nismo imali takvih problema, dapace, zadrzao je lijep odnos prema nasim roditeljima i kad je s nama bio na ratnoj nozi. Ali je zato mali pokazao sklonost da prevesla baku sto se smije sto ne - srecom, baka iskusna.

----------


## mala Ina

SINU OD MAJKE 

Pa, sine, reći ću ti:
Moj život nije bio kristalno stubište.
Bilo je čavala,
I iverja,
I slomljenih dasaka,
I mjesta bez sagova na podu -
Golih.
No, sve sam se vrijeme
Penjala
I stizala
I napredovala
I ponekad hodala u mraku,
U mraku bez imalo svjetla,
Stoga se, mali moj, ne osvrći za sobom,
Ne sjedaj na stube
Ako otkriješ da nije lako.
Nemoj pasti sada -
Jer ja još idem, dušo,
Ja se još uvijek penjem
I moj život nije bio kristalno stubište.

                            Danielle Kennedy

E morala sam je copy-paste

----------


## ksena28

divno    :Zaljubljen:  tvoja priča je tako velika, hrabra i inspirativna... hvala ti na tome   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Rodni listovi konačno gotovi !!! 
E sad mogu na glas reći I JA SAM MAMA !!!
Ma mama sam ja odavno, ali sad je to zbilja to.
 E radosti kad smo mušketirima pokazali rodne listove. Mišeki mali, ne znaju ni jedno slovo, ali sam im ja sve pročitala. Osmijeh od uha do uha. Kaže moj I.  "jesu sad stvarno papiri gotovi, jesmo sad zauvijek vaši?"
To njegovo zauvijek, koje ponavlja od kad je prvi put došao k nama, mi uvijek izmami suze.
Uživamo u lijepim danima, svaki dan idemo na kupanje na Kupu. Već sad su kao mali crnci. Učimo plivati. Jedva čekamo more i polazak u vrtić. (ne zna se čemu se više raduju) 
Gledamo da smo što više s njima, jer kad krene vrtić i ja se vraćam na posao. Svakim danom su sve bolji. Tatu kopiraju u svemu, a mene samo u vikanju   :Grin:  
Kad se svađaju u sobi onda čujem kako neko od njih ponavlja moje riječi " To se tako ne radi, to nije lijepo ponašanje... Soba mora biti uredna i igračke na mjestu " To najčešće radi I. stariji braco koji je u svemu glavni.
Dani mi nevjerojatno brzo prolaze. Da sam na poslu trajali bi mi cijelu vječnost, a sad mi uvijek fali još malo vremena za nešto.
Ali ja uvijek kažem, dobra organizacija je pola posla. A vjerujte mi nije se lako uvijek dobro organizirati. Pogotovu kad obitelj od 2 člana odjednom skoči na 5. 
Kad smo kod organizacije, odoh si organizirati krevet
Pusa od nas 5   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

Iz tvojih riječi jednostavno zrači sreća!   :Love:  

Čestitam na rodnim listovima i što si sada i na taj način postala mama!  :D

----------


## pomikaki

> Neki dan smo mm i ja morali doktoru, ajmo, svi u auto u 7 ujutro i cekaj kod dr.


Slatko   :Smile:  
Baš mi je drago za sve vas   :Kiss:   javi se opet kad stigneš!

----------


## Maya&Leon

kada god naletim na neki tužni/ružni topic, ja svratim ovamo i odmah mi srce bude puno ko kuća   :Wink:

----------


## smaragdna.ptica

:Heart:   CMMMMMMOKIĆ  za sve vas  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mamma san

Mala Ina, prekrasna priča! Uživajte u ovom ljetu prije jesenskih obveza i javi se.   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## Kavin

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## maria71

predivna priča koju sam tek sad pročitala što reći osim   :Love:

----------


## Val

ma, nije predivna, već savršena priča  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sretnu obitelj.  :Love:

----------


## željka!

:Heart:

----------


## TeFil

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Neka su konačno svi papiri gotovi! 
Čestitke vama i malcima! Malom I. za zauvijek jedan virtualni zagrljaj.   :Love:  
Uživajte!

----------


## Zdenka2

Pet pusa za sve vas.   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## slava

Prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## Lukina mamma

Kako lijepa priča!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Pročitala sam je u suzama...
Želim vam svima najbolje....divni ste...  :Saint:

----------


## diba

Sretan vam put na more

----------


## SarahB

Uglavnom se motam po Prije zaceca i Trudnoca, ali danas sam, i tako sam sretna sto jesam, malo "istrazivala" forum i naisla na ovu prekrasnu pricu!   :Heart:  

Procitala sam sve, svih 12 stranica, u jednom dahu! Prekrasno, prelijepo... rascmoljila sam se totalno, nasmijala... poskocila sa stolice i viknula jedno glasno "YES!!!" kad sam procitala ono - zauvijek - da me muz samo u cudu pogledao onakvu suznih ociju i s osmijehom od uha do uha... Evo ga i sad, zainteresiran, stoji mi iza ledja i gleda sta pisem!  :Smile:  

Puno vas pozdravljamo MM i ja i zelimo puno, puno smijeha i puno malih slatkih trenutaka sa vasa tri musketira!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## RozaGroza

Koliko sam sad suza sretnica isplakala, *Mala Ina* netko je rekao ovo je ljepše od sna, i zaista, svaki sam tvoj post sad pročitala, i kao da sam na tren usnula. Tako me dirnula vaša prića, i s koliko ljubavi pričaš o svojim dečkima...nemam rijeći. Bravo!   :Zaljubljen:  

Ps: jedva čekam nastavak   :Wink:

----------


## spring

:Klap:  Ina divni ste!!!
Želim vam puno lijepih trenutaka na moru!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bak

:Heart:  jako lijepo i jako mi je drago za jednu novu peteroclanu obitelj! i jedva cekam da cujem nastavak....  :Love:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## camel

neka je konačno i ta formalnost završila.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## diba

kad se vratite s mora javite nam kako je prošlo....

----------


## ivananeda

Divna prica, procitala sam 12 strana u dahu, zelim vam sve najbolje

----------


## ksena

nisam bila odavno na forumu a ovu pricu sam procitala u jednom dahu stvarno je suuupeer 
cestitke od srca svima vama  da vas dragi bog cuva i prati kroz zajednicki zivot  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

čestitam na velikoj obitelji koju sada imate,a ja vam želim i toooooliko ljubavi da dajete jedni drugima.....  :Heart:   :Heart:  velika vama i vašim   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## mala Ina

Mušketiri danas prvi dan u vrtiću !!!

Sva trojica su u različčitim grupama. To mi i paše, jer će bar poželiti jedan drugoga. Ostali su samo do 12 sti, jer nismo ih htjeli odmah uplašiti sa spavanjem. Sve je super prošlo, presretni su. Ispitujem ja sve, imaju li nove prijatelje, kako se zovu, šta su radili, što su ručali.. 
Kaže I. "Bile su mahune i pojeo sam 2 tanjura" waaau bravo sine
L. " Kod mene bile mahune s mesom"
A. " A kod mene juha"
I sad ja začuđena, kako kod svih mahune, a kod tebe A. juha, a dijete mi lijepo kaže " eeee pa juha s mahunama"   :Laughing:   Zavalila sam se od smijeha.
Bili smo na moru, došli kao mali crnci, samo guze svijetle u mraku. 
Odmah su se išli mjeriti da provjere da li su narasli na moru. Bili su vidno razočarani, jer se nisu ni pomakli. Kaže L. "Nismo narasli, jer nismo puno spavali" Uglavnom, bilo nam je super i baš smo se nauživali  :D

----------


## smaragdna.ptica

Mušketirima srećan polazak u vrtić i još puno puno vragolija ,prijatelja i prijica  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
ljubi mi ih i piši nam nove dogodovštine ,jedva čekam   :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Evo tek sad sam pronašla ovu prekrasnu priči i u dahu pročitala od početka do kraja.Dirnula me do dna duše.
Od srca čestitam MAMA,želim vama i dečkima puno lijepih trenutaka :D  :D  :D

----------


## TeaK

Bravo za male mušketire i   :Kiss:  za hrabre i velike roditelje.

----------


## dubbiii

lijepo i krasno što im je super u vrtiću(moja se još nije baš prilagodila) :/ .
piši nam još puuuuno slatkih priča. 



a mami i tati čestitam na velikoj obitelji i ogromnoj sreći,kako za njih tako i za klince..............

 :Heart:   :Heart:  velike od svih nas  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

Prekrasno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Heart:

----------


## ivanas

bas lijepo da su se dobro uklopili, uzivajte i pisi nam i dalje   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Baš mi je lijepo i veselo čitati o vama.  :D Iako znam da ne može uvijek biti lako i ugodno.

----------


## RozaGroza

:Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## paola

Prekrasno je čitati o Vama  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*Mala Ina*, prekrasno je čitati tvoje postove   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dijana76

danas sam prvi put naišla na tvoju temu i jedino što mogu reci je:skidam kapu majko (i tata) i svaka vam čast!!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## žižak

Danas sam prvi put ovdije i na forumu, i tu sam došla jer sam i ja u obradi za posvajanje, puno me toga brine, da li su ljubazni prema potencijalnim posvojiteljima i još puno toga.... pročitala sam sve o vama prekrasno.... nadam se da ću i ja biti u istoj toj sreći..... jednoga dana...

----------


## mala Ina

Dobro nam došla !

Slobodno pitaj sve sto te zanima. Dokle ste stigli sa obradom, da li je gotovo sve sto se centra za soc. tice ?

Pozdrav

----------


## žižak

Mala Ina ja tek predala molbu i dobila prvi poziv 1.10. u 9 sati.....

----------


## TeaK

Mala Ina i Žižak   :Heart:  

Žižak želim ti sreći i da što prije ostvariš svoje snove, a vas dvije ste velike svijetleće zvijezde našeg grada.

----------


## cappucina74

Ej mala Ina, da te pitam, da li je centaru postupku utvrdivanja da li ste sposobni za posvojitelje, isao razgovarati sa vasim susjedima?

----------


## mala Ina

cappucina74 nitko nije isao na razgovor sa susjedima. To smo i mi bili culi da kao idu sa svima razgovarati (rodbina, prijatelji, susjedi...) al na kraju nis od toga.

----------


## cappucina74

vec sam se bila zgrozila da se ide pricati sa susjedima. Moji su susjedi ziva katastrofa. inace predala sam zahtjev za posvajanje prije 7 dana tako da sad cekam. sve sta vec ide. informirati cu te kako bude islo. tvoja prica mi je super

----------


## mala Ina

Meni je to isto glupo zvučalo, al 'ajd ja bar imam prekrasne susjede. 
Ima ljudi koji žive u zgradi i po 10 godina pa se ne poznaju međusobno. 

Sretno!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Pravilnikom o metodama utvrđivanja podobnosti za posvojenje, propisane su metode kojima se utvrđuje podobnost posvojitelja, jedna od njih i razgovor s bližim krvnim srodnicima i prijateljima bračnih drugova. E sad, neki Centri primjenjuju Pravilnik, a neki ne. 
U našem slučaju nisu tražili upoznavanje s obitelji.

----------


## cappucina74

ej mala ina, kako djeca? jeste se svi ustimali u nove zivotne navike?

----------


## Sofija

Što ima novog s dečkima?
 Zanima me , zna li tko ovdje, kakva je situacija s posvojiteljima koji već imaju biološko dijete/djecu, a htjeli bi usvojiti još? (Brand i Angelina u Hrvatskoj) Imaju li takvi šanse ili ih u CZSR gledaju kao potenc. perverznjake? Čini mi se da u zakonu ne piše ništa osim minimalne dobne granice, potvrde o nekažnjavaju i mišljenja kao o preprekama za posvojenje, ali.. što kaže praksa??

----------


## Zdenka2

Perverznjake? Kakve perverznjake? U komentaru koji dopušta da se ljude koji imaju biološku djecu, a žele posvojiti smatra perverznjacima, je implicirano shvaćanje da su posvojena djeca manje vrijedna od biološke. Ja ne pristajem na takve komentare i molim da se pazi na riječi.

Ne trebaju nam Brad i Angelina - na ovom forumu ima roditelja posvojene i biološke djece. Onima koji su imali biološko dijete i htjeli posvojiti drugo bilo je jednako kao i onima koji su imali posvojeno dijete i htjeli drugo. Razlog tome je što ima malo djece za posvojenje. Sam motiv, to jest želju za djetetom, CZSS ne diskvalificiraju niti smatraju perverznom.

----------


## ivanas

*Sofija*

Koliko vidim ovo ti je prvi post. Nemoj se ljutiti, ali nekako je logicno da čovjek prvo malo prolista po temama i forumu a onda postavi pitanje, ako tu informaciju nije našao. Tako se izbjegava bespotrebno ponavljanje, a i izbjegnu neupućena pitanja i komentari koji mogu nekoga povrijediti. Na ovom podforumu ima roditelja i posvojene i biološke djece, i sigurno nisu nikakvi perverznjaci, niti je itko ikad pomislio da bi mogli biti. Kao što j Zdenka rekla, jedini problem svim posvojiteljima u Hrvatskoj je što ima malo djece koja imaju riješen status i mogu ići na posvojenje.

----------


## mala Ina

> ej mala ina, kako djeca? jeste se svi ustimali u nove zivotne navike?


Guramo nekako, da vam lazem da je lako, nije. Imamo jos uvijek uspona i padova, al zajednickim snagama sve rjesavamo. Svo slobodno vrijeme provodimo zajedno, jer su musketiri do 4 u vrticu. 
U vriticu je ok. Novi prijatelji, nove smicalice... Imali su priredbu neki dan pa smo cijeli show morali ponoviti i kod kuce. Snimam ih na kameru pa onda bar 5 puta dnevno moramo pogledati jedno te isto. Uglavnom nikad nam nije dosadno.

----------


## vikki

*mala Ina*  :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Heart:

----------


## rozalija

mala Ina tebi i tvojim dečkima puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   šaljem. Jeste li dolazili ljetos u Hercegovinu?

----------


## cappucina74

Pozdrav svima. U ponedeljak, 19.10 idemo u Centar na taj prvi razgovor za posvojenje. ako mi itko moze reci sta nas tamo ceka i kako da se ponasamo! 
Ocekujem pomoc! Hvala!

----------


## sretna35

> Pozdrav svima. U ponedeljak, 19.10 idemo u Centar na taj prvi razgovor za posvojenje. ako mi itko moze reci sta nas tamo ceka i kako da se ponasamo! 
> Ocekujem pomoc! Hvala!


ponašajte se prirodno i budite iskreni u svojim odgovorima, pripremite se na dugačak razgovor o vašem djetinjtsvu i odrastanju, obitelji, roditeljima, braći i sestrama, školovanju, zaposlenju
o tome kada ste se sreli i zapčeli vezu, sklopili brak? kako s slažete u braku, kako ste podijelili kućanske poslove?
od kada želite postati roditelji? tko je prvi dao prijedlog za posvojenje? da li ste svjesni rizika adoptivnog roditeljstva? jeste li svoju odluku saopćili prijateljima, rođacima i kakve su njihove reakcije i sl...

----------


## PericaY2K

mala Ina,

rasplakala sam se na tvoje postove, kako ste ti i tvoj dragi brižni...  :Heart: 

ovo je jedan od onih trenutaka kada me priča poput tvoje tako dirne u dušu da odem do svoje malene, snenu je dignem iz kreveta i grlim i ljubim i šapućem kako je volim i kako ću je uvijek maziti i paziti... a ona mi leži u naručju, spava, toplih obraščića iz kojih isijava milina...

----------


## Beti3

Pratim tvoje postove mala Ina i divim vam se. A nedavno sam u dnevnim novinama čitala priču o posvajanju i mislim da ste to vas petoro. Svaka čast!

----------


## mala Ina

:Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   mah mah svima
Nema me danima, mjesecima...
Svo slobodno vrijeme potrosim na pranje i peglanje. 4 zahtjevna muska u kuci, a ja sama. Razmisljala sam da trazim zenu samo za peglanje. 
Pa samo sto rijesim jedan kubik robe, eto ga opet.
Musketiri su super. Vikendom tuga i zalost, jer ne idu u vrtic. Svaku vecer prije spavanja pitaju "A jel mi idemo sutra u vrtic"
Jedva cekamo lijepo vrijeme pa da mogu malo biti vani u dvoristu. Ovako svaki dan ocekujem da mi luster padne na glavu kad krene trka u sobi.
Beti3, to u novinama nije bila prica o nama.  Cini mi se da je taj clanak bio u 24 sata, malo poslije Bozica. Nesto kao za Bozic su dobili najljepsi poklon. Mozda ce me neko krivo shvatiti, ali dati u novine da si posvojio djecu, par dana nakon posvojenja je ... uh.
Pa i roditelji te djece citaju novine.
Ja ne mislim na "sva zvona" dati pricu o nama.
Mozda je prodam za dobre novce, recimo NY Timesu. Hahahaha Naravno da se salim.
Eto drage moje, odoh ja nesto malo raditi.
Pusa svima

----------


## mare41

mala Ina   :Heart:   cijeloj obitelji

----------


## Vlvl

> Vikendom tuga i zalost, jer ne idu u vrtic. (...) Jedva cekamo lijepo vrijeme pa da mogu malo biti vani u dvoristu.


Bolje da hoće u vrtić, nego da je tuga žalost svako jutro kod ustajanja. Lijepo vrijeme i dvorište i mi jedva čekamo.

----------


## eva71

Mala Ina
Cestitam Ti na tvojim deckima. I, naravno, skidam kapu na organizaciji i logistici te tvoje lijepe i brojne obitelji. Zelim Vam puno lijepih trenutaka

----------


## alanovamama

Predivna priča  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## visnja08

Prava bajka!!joj ne mogu zamisliti koja to radost vlada u vašoj kući!i koliko je tek hrabrosti i ljubavi potrebno za tu dječicu  :Zaljubljen: 
nek vam svaki dan bude ispunjen ljubavlju  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Želim vam sve najbolje !
 :Heart: 
 :Heart: 
 :Heart: 
 :Heart: 
 :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

Ponoć, a meni oči ko fildžani ! Moj život počinje od 21h ! Večeras sam u 23h išla praviti kolače ! Ma budala, umjesto da sam se izvrkačila pred tv. 
Zadnjih mjesec dana nam je vrlo burno. Doktori i samo doktori, raznih vrsta. Logoped, fizijatar, neuropedijatar, gastro, psiholog, pedagog (ups to nije doktor), defektolog... I. bi trebao u skolu ove godine, ali po svemu sudeći mislim da pauziramo. Njemu će godina puno značiti, a niš ne gubi time što kasnije kreće.
Volimo se, mazimo, po malo svađamo (malo više u zadnje vrijeme) Proljeće im valjda malo udarilo na hormone. NE je glavna riječ u našoj kući. Počela je faza prkosa. Rješavamo to na razne načine, pokušamo razgovarati, al ne uspijemo svaki put natjerati vodu na svoj mlin, onda ako ne ide tako ajmo 5 min. na vruću stepenicu malo razmišljati o ponašanju, ako ne ide ni tako onda nema slatkiša ili crtića. Ovo sa kaznom sjedenja 5 min je odlično, moraju razmisliti zašto su to uradili, zašto to nije u redu i na kraju se ispričaju i to je to. Eto, u glavnom nije lako, ali sve to nekako polako ide svojim tokom. Nedavno je bila točno godina da su s nama. Kako vrijeme brzo proleti. 
Vrijeme je da i mama ide u krevet.
Pusa svima od 3 mušketira, tate Zoro-a i mame

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Pusa i vama  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pozdrav i vama, držite se!  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Puno pusica za vas sve draga moja iz sunčane Hercegovine.

----------


## ivanas

pozdrav svima, bas mi je drag cuti novosti od vas.

----------


## Vlvl

Pozdrav, nadam se da ćete se brzo riješiti doktora i pregleda svih vrsta. 
A noćnog kuhanja - ah, to neće biti tako brzo. (Ali dođe dan kad stižeš doma a iz kuhinje miriši... veliko dijete radi nešto...)

----------


## mala Ina

e da ne kazete da sam ovakva i onakva, evo me, nakon 5 mjeseci. Nisam Vas zaboravila, jednostavno nemam bas puno vremena, jedino ovako u sitne sate. 
More i godisnji odmor nas je zaobisao ove godine. A nam je zavrsio na 27 dana bolnice. No hvala Bogu sad je sve ok. I ne ponovilo se.
Vrtic, posao, kuca... Dani nam brzo prolaze. Gledam nedavno slike svojih musketira kad su tek dosli, kako su bili maliii. Sad su pravi frajeri.
Pocele su i prve vrticke ljubavi. Ne zna se ko je sretniji oni ili ja. A lijepe su mi snajke hehehe. Sad bi moj I rekao "A daaaj mamaaaa" Kao smeta mu, a sav blista na spomen cure. 
Eto samo ukratko od mene.
Pusa svima

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mala Ina* uživam te čitati i šaljem ogromnu  :Kiss:  tebi, TM Zorou i malim mušketirima!

----------


## laumi

:Heart:

----------


## mravak

mala Ina... prekrasna priča.... i svaka vam čast na hrabrosti posvojiti 3 dečkića... njima to puno znači što su zajedno, jako jako puno... moj tata je jedan od troje braće koje su strpali u različite domove i najžalosnije je to što oni ne znaju što je bratska ljubav jer nisu zajedno odrasli... onda možeš pretpostaviti koliko me je dodirnula tvoja priča... ravno u srce... plačem kao kišna godina ....  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

bravo mama!!! veliki i odgovoran posao je brinuti se za 3 + 1 mušketira! ali u ljubavi je sve lakše!

 :Klap: 

 :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> bravo mama!!! veliki i odgovoran posao je brinuti se za 3 + 1 mušketira! ali u ljubavi je sve lakše!


X
Puno  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  vam šaljem.

----------


## mare41

mala ina, užitak je čitati vas :Heart:

----------


## Val

evo jedno veliko  :Heart:  za mamu i tatu s velikim srcima!!
a dečkima velike puse!!

----------


## mio-mao

Prekrasna priča... dobro sam suzama namočila tastaturu dok sam pročitala svih 13 stranica postova!! Čestitam od srca na prekrasnoj dječici, mami i tati na hrabrosti, ljubavi i strpljenju  :Heart:

----------


## AceOfSpades

Svaka ti cast za taj potez!

Vrlo hrabro i plemenito od tebe.. ti djecacici ce imati kvalitetan porodicni zivot, u to sam siguran, i postat ce pravi mali andjeli!
Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala ti na ovoj predivnoj priči koju sam tek sada otkrila i pročitala u jednom dahu, obično najviše vremena provodim na temi potpomognuta oplodnja, ali pošto se i mi spremamo predati papire za posvajanje drago mi je da sam naišla na ovu priču :Heart: 
Sretno i uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## mara

pročitala u dahu
plakala puno
svaka vam čast
ljubi mušketire

----------


## Nives

Divna prica, predivna!!!

Bas me zanima kako su decaci, kako je mama?

pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Gaga76

Pročitala sam priču o maloj Ini u jednom dahu i naravno kao i svi ostali prolila brdo suza. Priča je stvarno dirljiva i svaka čast svima koji se odluče na ovaj humani korak ! Nema ništa lijepše nego usrećiti dijete i pružiti mu ljubav...Puno sreće želim petoročlanoj obitelji  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala Ina

Ma ko je rekao da me nema ?!
Kod nas sve po starom. Vrtic, posao, kuca, mazenje, igranje, setnjice, svadjice...
Musketiri hvala Bogu dobro, svaki dan nam je veselo. Puni su energije, kao da idu na duracel baterije. A moje baterije se ispraze za cas, a punjaca nemam  :Smile: ))
Ma stvarno ne znam kako mi je ovih 14 godina proslo bez njih. Za Bozic smo na 15 dana bili kod bake i djeda, pa se ekipa malo "opustila" Baka i djed sve pustali, mogli su im jahati po glavi, a ja nisam smjela nista reci. Nasim doktorima nikad kraja. Na proljece planiramo A voditi na vadjenje krajnika zbog cestog laringitisa i upale grla. Na fizioterapiji smo svaki treci dan. Cekamo da krene skola plivanja pa da ih opet vodimo. Vec sad prijete "nemoj da bi se opet neko razbolio pa da ne idemo na more"
Proslo ljeto me dotukla A bolnica. Slomilo me fizicki i psihicki. Zadnja kontrola je prosla u redu. Sve je super, kao da se nista nije desilo. Uh ne ponovilo se nikad vise.
Non stop su u nekoj svadji, on meni rekao ovo, on meni ne da ono... maaamaaaa
A najbolji su kad se posvadjaju, onda kazu " E necu te pozvati na rodjendan " Ili "nisi mi vise prijatelj". Onda ja objasnjavam da su braca i da ce uvijek biti braca i trebali bi biti najbolji prijatelji. U najvecoj svadji vise nisu jedan drugom ni prijatelj ni brat.
"Neces mi biti prijatelj, ali ni brat i bas me briga sta mama kaze da cemo uvijek biti braca, e neces mi uvijek biti brat"
U fazi smo dzeparca. Ponedjeljkom je isplata. Svako ima svoju kasicu i za svoje novce moze kupiti sto zeli. 
Imaju takvih zelja da ni dozivotni dzeparac(da je ko moja placa) im ne moze pomoci.
Ali kad se dijeli dzeparac onda se prvo odvajaju novci da se mami kupi haljina, duuuuga zlatna i ono sto se stavi u kosu sa medvjedicima (raif) Tati kupuju crvene tenisice, plavu majicu i zute hlace. Tata ce liciti na papagaja !
A mama je haljinu zadnji put nosila valjda na svom vjencanju, ali sutim, necu djeci zelju kvariti. 
Bit ce mama ko kraljica s medekima u kosi i tatom papagajem kraj sebe  :Smile: )
Ma da ih samo cujete, imaju takvih bisera da im se valjamo od smijeha. 
To je to. Nadam se da se pisemo malo cesce.
Svim dragim cekalicama zelim puuno strpljenja i male andjele koji ce im okrenuti zivot za 360˚

----------


## Aleksandra_zg

Hvala na divnim postovima. Želim Vam svako, svako dobro i u lijepim i u manje lijepim trenucima.

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## jele blond

:Love:  Draga, odavno sam krenula na spavanje i naletila na tvoju priču! Dugo me već nešto nije tako ganulo!
Želim ti puuuunoooo strpljenja i mudrosti u svemu onome što te čeka.

 :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Mama u zlatnoj haljini s tatom papagajem :Laughing:  Ako budete kad išli na maskembal eto vam ideje

----------


## mare41

:Heart: baš je lijepo čitati o obiteljskim zgodama, a ko se u djetinjstvu nije svađao sa sestrom i bratom, nek digne ruku :Smile: . Preslatki su vam dečki.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MariolaST

Ovo je nešto najljepše što sam pročitala....... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eva71

Hvala na nastvaku price....super su decki.

Znaci kad ce mi trebati nova haljina, da samo uvedem dzeparac?

----------


## Charlie

Dečki su super  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  uživam čitajući vaše dogodovštine.

----------


## m&h

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Divna priča...

----------


## sati

Dečki su super. 

Uživaj u njima svake sekunde, rastu ko gljive.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kiki586

Prekrasna priča  :Heart:  Prekrasna mama u zlatnoj haljini s medekima u kosi i prekrasni tata papagaj  :Smile:  
I prekrasna tri dječaka  :Zaljubljen: 

Svu sreću vam želim mala Ina!

----------


## Vlvl

Lijepo je saznati ovosti o vama. Dečki su super! :Smile:

----------


## mala Ina

Upisali smo se u školu !!! Imam dva školarca ove godine. Moji dječaci kreću u prvi razred. I je pauzirao jednu godinu, jednostavno nije bio spreman. I mogu Vam reći da nam je to bio odličan potez. Toliko je sazrio za tu godinu, dijete za ne prepoznati. Puno smo radili s njim, logoped također i eto ga uspjeli smo sve dovesti u nekakav red. Imat će 8 godina i 2 mjeseca kad krene u školu. A. će imati 7 i 3 mjeseca. Kako su mi narasli. I. je od lani narastao 6,5 cm !!! Ljubi ih majka. 
Ne znam kako ću preživjeti taj prvi razred. Njih dva totalno različiti karakteri. I. tih i samozatajan, A. uvijek bučan i uvijek u centru pažnje. Jedan voli učiti, trudi se i uporan je, a drugi lijenčina i sve radi na brzaka. A moj L. mamina beba, on bi isto rado išao u školu. Uz ovu dvojicu velikih je naučio dosta slova, pravi se važan ako oni zablokiraju na nekom slovu a on zna. L. ni sa 10 neće biti spreman za školu. Ma koje je to umiljato stvorenje. Sve obara s nogu sa svojim osmijehom (bez prva dva zuba). 
Maza velika, još uvijek bebast. Svaki dan nesto novo s njima. Za Uskrs je bilo točno 2 godine kako sam postala mama. Za čas je proletilo. 
Uh sad sam tek skužila koliko je sati. Još malo pa će moje tri budilice gromoglasno zazvoniti.

----------


## Jelena

mala Ina, čestitam vam! Veseli me svako tvoje javljanje!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Super za odgodu, djetetu jedna godina pun znači. Tko odobrava odgodu, da li ste to vi sami tražili ili je psiholog sam prdložio. Iako su moji mali, zanima me jer bi rado da Noa ne krene točo sa sa 6,5 nego 7,5 godina u prvi razred

----------


## nevena

mala Ina tako te lijepo citati  :Smile: 
Ivanas, mozes i ti predloziti odgodu i reci to vrtickom psihologu, a najbolje je da on napise misljenje da predlaze odgodu onda ces ju sigurno i dobiti. Inace procedura je ista kao i za upis u skolu, tj. moras sve proci kao da se upisujes u skolu. U pravilu oni za djecu rodjenu u 2. i 3. mj odobravaju odogdu, ali budi uporna. ta jedna godina jako puno znaci

----------


## ivanas

Moj sin je rođen u drugom mjesecu, nadam se da ćemo uspjeti, posebno ako dobije odgodu on i seka će ići zajedno u razred i to bi bilo super i za nas i za njih.

----------


## mala Ina

Potpisujem nevenu. Nama su predložili da ih ne dajemo u isti razred. Gdje su njih dva zajedno tu je lom ! Drugo su brat i sestra. Ovi moji samo gledaju gdje će kakvu spačku napraviti. Kako je I. došao kod A. u vrtićku skupinu, A. je malo postao agresivniji. On se inače nije nikad tukao, sad ničim izazvan počne mlatiti sve oko sebe. Ne da reći da su to i prijatelji od I. On kaže "Njegovi su svi prijatelji već u školi " Jedan dan je teta galamila na I. zašto je kredom pisao po zidu vrtića, moj I. se kune da nije. Da bi kasnije ulovila A. kako piše po zidu I. ime. Sve čini kako bi I. ispao kriv. Pokušavamo to na razne načine ispraviti, al slabo nam nešto ide. Kod I. je problem što misli ako je najstariji da mora biti u svemu prvi. Voli šefovati. Kažu da je klince pametnije prije škole naučiti toleranciji i brizi za druge nego slova i brojeve. Što je u potpunosti točno. Pa molim Vas neki dan se posvađaše oko toga ko je prvi pojeo bananu. Nekad mi dođe da izludim. Pokušavamo to objasniti na način da je tata stariji od mene, a ne guramo se i ne svađamo ko će prvi u kupaonu, ko će gdje sjesti, ko će prvi ... Ma džaba mi pričamo. Oni opet po svome. Valjda će se i to jednom sve fino posložiti.

----------


## XENA

drago mi je da sam tek sada uletila u vašu priču, imala sam dojam kao da čitam neku predivnu i uzbudljivu knjigu a ispred očiju mi s vrte slikice kao u filmu
predivna priča iz stvarnog života, šaljem vam svima jedan veeliki  :Love:

----------


## rima11

Pročitala priču u jednom dahu......prekrasno!
Nadam se da negdje u hladovini  uživate i bućkate se u moru!
Kažeš, dva školarca na jesen :Zaljubljen: ! Mami i tati puno odmora jer na jesen.................. :Smile: ma bit će sve OK!
Sretno!

----------


## jele blond

> drago mi je da sam tek sada uletila u vašu priču, imala sam dojam kao da čitam neku predivnu i uzbudljivu knjigu a ispred očiju mi s vrte slikice kao u filmu
> predivna priča iz stvarnog života, šaljem vam svima jedan veeliki


Baš!
Čekam slijedeći nastavak kao da se radi o Harry Potteru!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dea84

Evo me na poslu i samo čekam da me šef pozove na red jer čitam ovu divnu priču u jednom dahu kao i vecina i ne doživljavam nikog oko sebe :Smile:  jednostavno skidam kapu za sve,hvala ti mala Ina...već je prošlo neko vrijeme od zadnjeg javljanja al vjerujem da uživate :Smile:

----------


## mala Ina

Drage moje, ne ljutite se što me ovaj put nema zbilja dugo. Na GO smo bili 3 mjeseca ! Malo more, malo naša lijepa Kupa, a onda uživancija kod bake i djeda. I i A krenuli u školu. Upisali smo ih i u dnevni boravak, tako da tamo završavaju svu zadaću, uče... U početku je bilo problema, već smo bili i na informativnom razgovoru s učiteljicom. Ah, dečki ko dečki. Oni su još zaigrani, još nisu svjesni da je to škola, a ne vrtić i da tu vladaju neka sasvim druga, stroža pravila. Kako su zajedno u razredu, naravno da OPET ima svađa među njima. Jel jedan nešto skrivi, drugi odmah viče "Reći ću te mami", ustanu na sred sata, bez pitanja, kakili bi piškili bi, žedni su... Prođe mjesec dana i sad su OK. Shvatili su konačno (neka) pravila i sad nema problema. Još nikako da nauče i što već dvije godine trubimo da se starijim osobama kaže Vi. Ne znam kad sam ja to naučila, tj kad sam počela primjenjivati. Znam puno Vas će reći, ma oni su još mali, ali... 
Ima tu još stvari koje nikako da ih naučimo, te eto s vama želim podijeliti iskustva, mišljenja...
Kako su moji dečki došli iz SOS sela, gdje im je stalno netko dolazio u goste, i ko god bi dolazio, dolazio bi radi njih (ne mislim samo na svoje dečke), ma da ne duljim sad, jako su otvoreni, bilo da su to poznate ili nepoznate osobe. Neki put imam osjećaj da bi se i strancu s ulice mogli objesiti oko vrata i s njim pričati kao da se poznaju 100 godina. Kad su tek došli k nama, svi su dolazili i donosili im darove. Sad dolaze, al donesu recimo samo čokoladu. Uh, vidno su razočarani ili ne daj Bože da niko ništa ne donese. Hvala Bogu prestali su s pitanjima, "A šta si meni donesao". Objašnjavamo mi njima da nisu svi ljudi prijatelji, da neki mogu biti i opasni, sve je to u teoriji njima OK, al primjeniti u praksi...
A da ne govorim da učiteljica zna i šta smo ručali i šta je ko kome rekao doma, da imaju nove čarape (pamučne, kupljene kod Kineza  :Smile:  ) Kako riješiti taj problem, problem preotvorenosti ??
L je u fazi privlačenja pažnje, pa makar i na ružan način. Kad su dečki krenuli u školu, on se par puta popiškio u gaće. Već sam pomislila da se opet prehladio, ali moja tj, njihova divna pedijatrica mi je odmah skrenula pažnju na to da bi moglo biti zbog dečki. I stvarno, kad dolaze doma onda prvo L pitamo kako je bilo u vrtiću, što su radili... malo više pažnje njemu posvetimo i piškenje prestalo. 
Da je lako s njima trojicom, nije, al da su mi uljepšali život, e to jeste ! 
Večeras za večerom, piju toplo mlijeko i A kaže "Mama, a jel ovo mlijeko večeras pomuženo ?" Ja bez teksta. I u šali kažem, "Da, evo ja maloprije pomuzla Donu."  A Dona je naša retriverica. L odmah pljucnu mlijeko iz usta i kaže "E to nikako nije u redu". Zavalili smo se od smijeha. A kako smo dugo bili kod bake i djeda, svako jutro i svaku večer je čovjek donosio svježe kravlje mlijeko, koje su oni pili kao ludi. I naučila djeca na to da toplo mlijeko znači da je krava nedavno pomužena. 
Sutra će puknut priča po školi kako mama muze psa !!! A da nisam 100 puta objasnila kako mlijeko dolazi u trgovinu...
Imaju oni još bisera. Kako zovemo turistički brod ? Pa ljudski brod, zato što na njemu ima puno ljudi ! "Učiteljica kaže da je čovjek nastao od majmuna, ili majmun od čovjeka, uh nisam zapamtio". Imam bilježnicu u koju zapisujem sve njihove bisere pa da se i oni jednog dana mogu svemu tome smijati. Tata im je pričao priču kako me je kao princezu spasio od zlih gusara. Princeza i gusari ! MM isto ima maštu kao i oni. Ali oni stvarno vjeruju u tu priču ! Da je mama nekad davno (kao da imam 300 godina) bila princeza i onda su došli gusari pa mene oteli i onda je On, njihov tata, junak, trčao (sa svih svojih 100 i kusur kg) preko mora i planina da mene spasi. Napadali su njega i kiklop i David i Golijat, strašni zmaj i ko zna ko sve ne, sve ih je pobijedio i došao do svoje divne princeze. A ja imam druge priče. "E sad svi na okup, mijenja se posteljina. Učimo kako svi trebaju znati promijeniti posteljinu." "Danas imamo poduku iz slaganja veša, idemo dečki, majica se slaže ovako..." Ja sam više za one životne priče. Učim ih što više kućanskim poslovima. Nisu to sad velike stvari, ali učimo ih da svi radimo sve. Znaju oni i usisati, oprati prozore, slažiti robu ... Naravno da dok odu iz kuće da ja ponovo usisavam i operem prozore. Subota je obično dan za pomaganje mami u kućanskim poslovima. Nisu premali da mi ne bi mogli pomoći, a vidim da vole, jer svako dijete voli da ga se pohvali. Eto tako prolaze naši dani. 
Nadam se da ću se malo češće javljati !

----------


## ArI MaLi

lijepo vas je čitat  :Very Happy:  dečki su preslatki  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

sjajni su  :Cool:

----------


## Zdenka2

Tebi je zbilja veselo, mala Ina. Avatar ti je za 10!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Baš su lijepi dečki! Oko roditeljskih pitanja, nadam se da će se neka iskusna mama javiti i mene zanima kako tko takve problemčiće rješava.
Kad sam bejbisitala najljepšu curicu na svijetu isto sam planirala pisati njezine bisere, ali nisam nikad. Ipak oni najbolji su ostali. Danas kad se vidimo i ona se smije (srednjoškolka), a puno situacija asocira na neku provalu.

----------


## rima11

kako vas je divno čitati! 
Kažeš da su ti djeca preotvorena..........to je jako dobro i ja u tome ne vidim ništa loše. Lakše će se snaći u životu.
Da učiteljica dozna i više nego što bi trebalo-to ti je u potpunosti normalno ( i ja sam jedna od tih učiteljica pa znam). Dok su tako mali oni moraju sve reći, objasniti na dugo i široko, i ja to ne uzimam za zlo niti prepričavam okolo. S vremenom to prestane....pa tako će i kod tvojih dečkića isto!
Uživaj s njima jer su preslatki. Avatar je suuuuupppppeeeeeer!

----------


## ivanas

mala ina avatar je :Zaljubljen: 

Kažeš da su preotvoreni, imam jednog takvog doma i znam o čemu pričaš, uf. I ja stalno razmišljam o tome, nije to samo crta osobnosti i simpatična karakteristika. To je kod naše djece uvjetovano ranim životnim iskustvima, nepostojanju jedne osobe za koju su bili primarno vezani pa su morali šarmirati svakoga u blizini da bi njihove osnovne potrebe bile zadovoljene. Još kao male bebe nauče se tako ponašati da bi jednstavno preživjeli. Plus je moj živio u domu i morao se boriti za pažnju s hrpom druge djece. 

Ja sam počela reagirati na tu preotvorenost, pa kad se smješka i pokušava šarmirati nekoga za susjednim stolom u kafiću ili dok negdje čekamo ga tiho šapatom pitam da li on pozna tu osobu, da li misli da ju mama pozna, ako kaze ne onda ga pitam zašto gleda u nju i smješka se, da to ne radimo s nepoznatim osobama. 
Znam da ovako na prvi pogled zvuči kao da pokušavam ograničiti jedno veselo i otvoreno dijete, ali jednostavno moram pokušati kod njega pomoći razviti tu distancu prema nepoznatim osobama, morat će jednog dana ići sam u školu, iz škole, kretati se i mora naučiti razviti zdravi oprez. Ne strašim ga i ne učim da su ljudi zli i opasni, već da za nepoznate ne znamo jesu li dobri ili ne dok ih dobro ne upoznamo. 

Moja kćer je dosla k nama u dobi od 12 mjeseci i prvih 6 mjeseci je htjela svakome i svakome se smješkala i pokušavala komunicirati. Trebalo je punih 9 mjeseci da stekne oprez i distancu prema nepoznatima, premda je otvoreno i veselo dijete i rado komunicira s ljudima. Hvala Bogu da je ipak stekla tu distancu. Mene zanima koja je kritična dob nakon koje dijete teško može tu distancu steći. Iz razgovora s drugim posvojenim obiteljima kod djece koja su posvojena u kasnijoj dobi  čini mi se da to ostaje trajni problem usprkos tome što se vežu uz nove roditelje i novu obitelj jako.

----------


## ivanas

Eto da dodam čini mi se da neki pomak ipak postoji, neki dan je objašnjavao kao bratu da ne pričamo s nepoznatim ljudima koje oni i mama i tata ne poznaju. Inače sva naša pravila i dogovre oko ponašanja on valjda rekapitulira tako da ih sto puta ponavlja bratu, a brat pošizi i nekad ga lupi, valjda mu je dosta mame i tate  i pravila pa da ga još i brat gnjavi  :Smile: )

Zna često kad netko prolazi kraj nas pitati a kud on ide, a zašto to nosi i sl. Pa isto odgovrama da mi tu osobu n poznamo i to nas ne treba zanimati.

----------


## rima11

Mala Ina nedostaju nam novosti  o tvojim dječacima, a sigurno ih ima ............... ajde napiši nam nekoliko slova kad stigneš, please!

----------


## Rivendell

Predivno... Čitam i plačem. Ti i tvoj muž ste moji novi heroji...

----------


## mala Ina

ajajajaja koliko me nemaaaa
Situacija po starom. Škola, škola, škola. Ma sad ću na glas izreći, ali ovo školstvo nije normalno ! Ne zna se ko je jadniji, klinci ili ja. Pa ja se sjećam svog prvog razreda, skupovi, podskupovi, male plave kutijice sa plastičnim trokutićima, kvadratićima i nekakve špagice. Sve je bilo tako lako. Al ovo sad. Ma dajte ljudi pa to je prvi razred. Jedva savladali mala tiskana slova, evo nas svaki dan novo pisano slovo. "Mamaaaa, kako se ono piše slovo j ?" "Maaamaaa, kako da sad spojim o i l, gore ili dole ?"
Mamamaaaaaa ! I meni dođe da dozivam svoju mamu. Neka mi neko pomogne, ali nismo li mi tablicu množenja učili u četvrtom razredu ? Sad to kreće od drugog. Kad sam danas vidjela udžbenik matematike svog nećaka koji ide u 4 razred, uhvatila me panika. No hajde, nekako ćemo mi to svladati. Ne tražim petice. Pa ne mogu svi biti naučnici, inženjeri, ... neko mora i stolar biti. Više mi je bitno da su snalažljivi. Da će ako treba znati i prepisati koji put od nekog drugog ( kao mama )  :Smile:  . Promijenili su učiteljicu već u drugom polugodištu. Sadašnja učiteljica im je bila u dnevnom boravku, tako da nema problema. Stroga je što meni i paše. Ali njima ne. Meni ona prva nije pasala. Neka se ne ljute učiteljice (a znam da ih ima - rima 11  :Cool:  ), al ovo je bila stvarno jedna uh učiteljica. Nakon promjene učiteljice i oni su postali drugačiji. Nema više pritužbi na njih, mirniji su, pažljiviji. Ispisali smo ih iz dnevnog boravka, nismo mogli podnijeti financijski. Sad točno znam što uče, koliko znaju, gdje im zapinje. Onako bi u dnevnom boravku odradili sve, a doma onda neće ništa, jer im je već dosta knjige i učenja. L. ne ide u vrtić već 2 mjeseca. U siječnju smo obavljali kontrole po Klaićevoj, a onada nam je Bogu hvala pao snijeg, pa mi ga bilo žao dati u vrtić. A i njemu je drago jer ne mora spavati popodne, već biti vani cijeli dan. 
Što se Klaićeve tiče, obavili smo EEG, VEP, psihologa, logopeda, neuropedijatra. Ležali su par dana u bolnici pa su im obavili sve pretrage. Ovih dana očekujem otpusno pismo i nadam se da je sve ok. Znam da je EEG uredan. Psihologinja je jako zadovoljna i s I, a i s L. Za I. kaže da je neverbalno iznad prosjeka, a verbalno ispod. Vokabular mu je mali. L. je u svemu naj naj ! ljubi ga majka ! Na kraju svih mogućih pregleda neuropedijatar me pozvao i rekao " Majko, moram vam reći da izvrsno obavljate svoj posao "  :Very Happy:  Ne moram vam reći kako sam se posebno osjećala u tom trenutku. Samo što mi ruže nisu krenule rasti iz ušiju od sreće. Ma samo nek su oni meni zdravi, a za sve ostalo ćemo lako.

----------


## Jelena

> Majko, moram vam reći da izvrsno obavljate svoj posao


 :Crying or Very sad:  od sreće  :Klap:

----------


## čokolada

Bravo za dečke i bravo za mamu i tatu!  :Klap:

----------


## rima11

Kad sam već prozvana..........
I nas učiteljica ima svakakvih :Smile: ,nekima odgovaraju blage, nekima stroge učiteljice .......... ali za program nismo krive- to je za one iznad nas!
No, drago mi je kad kažeš da ste ti i  djeca super!
Pohvala od stručnjaka sigurno laska, stoga ti i ja od srca čestitam!
Još nešto - :Smile: stolar je jedno jako lijepo i kreativno zanimanje...............

----------


## mravak

Moj je susjeda stolar...imaju predivnu kuću...iznutra uređenu kao iz snova.... a tek dječja soba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ima zlatne ruke koje uzdržavaju 4članu obitelj.... a drugi susjed sa faksom gladuje... eto.... nema pravila....

----------


## jele blond

Hej Ina, uvijek mi je drago čitati o mušketirima! Pohvala svakome treba i hrani dušu, a pogotovo kad je od stručnjaka! Uživaj u svojim dječacima i pokušaj ukrasti koji tren mira za sebe  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

mala Ina, uživaj sa svojom obitelji! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Mala Ina, prekrasno te čitati! Ove stvarne priče su mi tako :raaaaaaaaaaastoooooooooppppp: Velika pusa mušketirima!

----------


## mala Ina

> Kad sam već prozvana..........
> I nas učiteljica ima svakakvih,nekima odgovaraju blage, nekima stroge učiteljice .......... ali za program nismo krive- to je za one iznad nas!
> No, drago mi je kad kažeš da ste ti i  djeca super!
> Pohvala od stručnjaka sigurno laska, stoga ti i ja od srca čestitam!
> Još nešto -stolar je jedno jako lijepo i kreativno zanimanje...............


*rima11*, nemoj se molim te osjećati prozvanom. Oprosti ako sam tebe dotakla ovim tračem o učiteljici. Ali zbilja me je toliko puta iznenadila svojim ponašanjem, riječima... Svaki roditelj je osjetljiv na svoje dijete, kakvo je takvo je, ono je tvoje i naravno da niko od nas ne dozvoljava da se nešto ružno govori o njegovom djetetu. Prva sam u školi od roditelja rekla da ja nisam od onih roditelja koji će se sablažnjavati nad nekim učinjenim (ne)djelom, moji su takvi, spremni na sve i svašta i nikada ne bih rekla onu rečenicu, koju mnogi roditelji kažu "Moje dijete to nikada ne bi napravilo, on je divan, krasan, ne znam šta mu bi ". Prvo, to su dečki, koji su u vrtiću imali puno više slobode i treba vremena da se priviknu na to da se u školi mora mirno sjediti, dizati ruku kad nešto treba... NJihova prva učiteljica za loše ponašanje je dijelila crne točke, a za lijepo, crvene. I tako moj I. skupio 10 crnih i jedva 2 crvene. Na jednom roditeljskom ja ustanem i kažem kako mislim da te crne točke nemaju više smisla, jer ne reagiraju na njih. Ajme, pa bolje da sam (da prostite) govno pojela nego što sam to rekla. "Kako mislite da nemaju smisla ?" Pa nemaju smisla, jer je njemu nakon 5 crne točke postalo svejedno. Naravno, ja govorim u svoje ime, a ne u ime drugih roditelja. "A kako nije ostalim učenicima svejedno?" pita ona mene. Nije svejedno onom učeniku koji je dobio prvu ili drugu točku. Ja poznajem svog I. on se jako trudi, nema tog zadatka koji neće pokušati riješiti i za sve će se dobro oznojiti prije nego odustane. Da ni jednom, ama baš ni jednom nisam čula pohvalne riječi za svoje dečke od te učiteljice. Kako ova druga ima riječi hvale za njih, a ona ih nije imala. Kako jedna učiteljica može djetetu reći da je udav ?! Eto zbog toga sam sad bijesna na nju. 
Što se tiče stolara, ja bih bila jako sretna da sva trojica imaju kreativna zanimanja, nešto što će im donijeti prvo radost, a onda i novac. 
Ajde sad mah, mah idem malo na snijeg !

----------


## Sek@

Svaka tvoja nova priča je prepre dobra. Iz svakog tvojeg slova isijava toliko ljubavi za tvoje dječake koja se ne može prepričati. Uživajte, ljubite se i grlite se :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

ajmeeeee!!! te točke!!! to su i nama djelili prije 25 godina!!!  :Shock: 
definitivno ih nisam voljela!!! trudiš se trudiš i onda ti zbog male djećje nepažnje da crnu točku... katastrofa (otvorile se stare rane  :Smile:  )



 :Very Happy:  super za super mamu i super dečke!!!!

----------


## sonči

Dečkima KISS a mami  :Klap: !

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Draga Ina, ja sam nova na ovom forumu jer MM i ja tek krećemo u postupak posvajanja, tj. tek pišemo motivacijsko pismo (to se sada valjda tako zove, te riječi je upotrijebila naša soc. radnica). Sada čitam sve teme i posebno me ganula tvoja priča. Ko zadnja budala cijelo popodne sjedim pred računalom i plačem, a suđe neoprano, veš neispeglan, ručak nisam ni počela kuhati, ali muž mi je već navikao da me zadnjih dana peru emocije i da mi se ništa ne da raditi. Samo si hranim dušu ovim vašim pričama i maštam o tome kako ću i ja uskoro postati majka i imati sve ove slatke brige. 

Uglavnom, želim ti reći da ja imam dva nećaka s kojima sam jako bliska i hrpu djece svojih prijateljica i sve osobine tvoje djece pronalazim i u toj djeci tako da ne mora biti da je to posljedica usvajanja, nego su djeca jednostavno takva. Moj nećak, koji živi s nama u kući, jako je povučen i sramežljiv, i osim nas ukućana (roditelji, baka i djed, ujak i ujna) skoro ni s kim ne želi komunicirati i kad netko dođe u goste, zalijepi se za nekog od nas i ne pušta nas 10 minuta.
S druge strane, prva susjeda, koja ima 18 mjeseci, ide svima. Npr. mama je drži u naručju, a ona pruža ruke meni, ja je uzmem i odvedem u svoju kuću. Ona bez problema bude kod mene sat vremena i kad mama dođe po nju, ne želi ići. Osim toga, ta mala obožava sve susjede u ulici i otišla bi s bilo kim tko ju primi za ruku. Jednostavno je takva i sad je premala da joj se to objasni, ali naravno da će im za koju godinu trebati jako puno vremena da joj objasne kako ne može ići baš kod svakoga.
A što se tiče učiteljica, moram reći da sam i ja pedagoški radnik, samo radim u srednjoj školi, i da postoji jedna istina, a to je: da bi netko bio dobar učitelj, mora prije svega biti dobar čovjek, a jako dobro znamo da niti u jednom zanimanju nisu svi dobri ljudi. Netko može biti veliki stručnjak u svojoj branši i imati veliko znanje, ali u radu s djecom prije svega treba biti pedagog. Djeca osjećaju tu toplinu i brigu koju dobiju od učitelja i takve učitelje obično vole, a oni koji su hladni, koji se stalno deru i vrijeđaju ih, ti nikad nisu omiljeni. Ja takvima ne bih dopustila da rade s djecom.
Isto je i s tetama u vrtiću. Moj drugi nećak ima dvije tete, jednu obožava (koja ga zagrli i svako jutro lijepo popriča s njim), a drugu ne voli i plače kad shvati da mora biti s njom (ta, druga, naravno radi preko volje i dolazi u vrtić samo odraditi svoju satnicu).
Uh, raspisala se ja, a samo sam ti htjela reći da je prekrasno kako se brineš za svoje sinove i da im nastaviš i dalje biti u svemu potpora jer briga i ljubav su jedino što od tebe očekuju. A oni će ti to višestruko vratiti svojim osmjesima i zagrljajima, i naravno, zlatnom haljinom :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Kakva krasna priča-sigurno Vam nije lako, ali vidim da uživate.. veliki pozdrav i svu sreću sretnoj obitelji  :Smile:

----------


## sančica

bravo na hrabrosti i velikoj ljubavi, hvala na podijeljenoj priči jer meni kao "čekalici" ovo podijeljeno iskustvo vrijedi jako, jako puuuuno, želim vam još puno lijepih zajedničkih trenutaka, radosti, ljubavi,...... ma sve najbolje što se poželjeti može..... pozdrav veseloj ekipici....

----------


## mala Ina

Nakon godine dana se javljam. Skola, treninzi, doktori... ne stignem. Tu i tamo provirim da vidim ima li sto novoga i to je to. Kod nas hmmmm i ima i nema novosti. U drugom polugodistu prvog razreda smo dobili novu uciteljicu. Odusevljena sam, a i klinci naravno. L je u prvom razredu. Sto se tice skole uciteljica ga hvali, pazljiv na satu, poslusan, ...ma sve najbolje. Najpoznatiji u razredu po tome sto uvijek nesto izgubi. E to me izludjuje. Svaki drugi dan punimo pernicu novim bojicama, olovkama i gumicama. U knjizari sam kao inventar. Sa velikim deckima nikada nisam imala problema s tim. Dosta brzo rijesi sve na satu, onda mu je dosadno pa sara po knjigama i biljeznicama. Kupila sam mu biljeznicu samo za te stvari, pa evo ti, kad nemas sto raditi ti saraj. Al biljeznica nije toliko interesantna. Sve u svemuima, jako sam zadovoljna sa svojom malom ekipom, sto se tice skole. A o tome da li sam zadovoljna kakvi su kod kuce necu uopce pricati. Tu su stalne borbe, ko je prvi pojeo, ko je prvi oprao zube, ko  ima vise petica... Svadja u nedogled. Neki put ih mogu ignorirati, ne slusati te blesave prepirke, al neki put pomislim da ce mi susjedi doci na vrata kad krene dreka i galama. Uskoro ce nam 4 godine. Sutra je tocno 4 godine da smo saznali da cemo biti roditelji malim musketirima. Vrijeme leti kao ludo. Rastu kao iz vode. Nasi su, od glave do pete. A je isti tata, moja dva smotanca. O vlastitu sjenu bi zapeli. Gledam jednu vecer L kako spava, isto kao i ja. Na trbuhu, s rukama ispod sebe. I. je nedefiniran. Nemamo u obitelji takvog mrguda. Jos nismo uspjeli s njim nikako rijesiti problem najstarijeg. Jos uvijek u svemu mora biti prvi, kako doma, tako i u skoli. Do podne ljut na sebe, od podne na cijeli svijet. Ne znam jel ga "pere" neki rani pubertet 9,5 god. al stalno je u fazi dignutog nosa. Ako kazem da nesto ne moze, ne zeli objasnjenje zasto sam tako odlucila, digne nos, ako popustim, naci ce on neki razlog da se opet naljuti. Tezak je karakter, borimo se kako god znamo. Nagradama, kaznama... Al oglusili su se na sve. Sve smo kazne ispucali, vise nemamo ni ideja  :Smile:  A ide na vadjenje sva tri krajnika krajem mjeseca pa smo se razletili za sve moguce nalaze. Naocala se rjesavamo za godinu dana, dioptrija skroz pala. Skupljaju novac za neku igricu wii. Gdje god nadju kakvu kovanicu spremaju u kasicu. Nisam pobornik tih video igrica, cak im ne dam jos ni na kompjuter. Ne znam mmozda grijesim, ali mislim da ako se jednom zalijepe za ekran jedva cemo ih obuzdati. Critice smo ukinuli radnim danom, samo vikendom mogu gledati. Upisali su se na sve moguce vannastavne aktivnosti I ide na hrvanje, pjevanje, nogomet i svira tamburicu A ide na hrvanje, u limenoj glazbi svira bubanj, pjevanje i tamburica, a l je na pjevanju, hrvanju i sportskoj grupi. Previse im je toga, a sve vole. Sad su odlucili da bi se ispisali sa hrvanja a upisali na gimnastiku. Al bi uz tu gimnastiku A isao na kosarku a I na rukomet. E tu smo morali stopirati. Pristali smo da ne idu na hrvanje (na kojemu i onako nista ne rade) pa neka idu na gimnastiku. Sve bi oni. Neki dan su razmisljali o odlasku u svemir, koliko im novaca za to treba. :Laughing:   Ma nemamo mi nista protiv tih vannastavnih aktivnosti. Moja jedina zelja je da nauce plesati. Auuuu sto mama voli decke koji dobro plesu. Pa ako se ukaze prilika upisat ce njih mama. Vole plesati, ako se to moze nazvati plesom. Dok cuju muziku guza im igra. Tu su na mamu i tatu ! A i vole pjevati, najvise A. ljudi moji kad u 6.30- 7.00 zaori pjesma iz njegove sobe. Uglavnom se pjeva "Oci boje lavande", "Paun leti" i "Krist na zalu". Svako jutro imamo drugi repertoar. Kod nas nikad nije dosadno. A. je neki dan bio jako zalostan jer se nije mogao sjetiti "kukunke", pa sam i to morala otpjevati. 
Kod nas je uvijek zivo i veselo. Volimo se najvise na svijetu sto je najbitnije. Volimo se i kad smo tuzni, kad smo ljuti, kad nam nije ni do cega...Oni su uvijek tu da dignu nase lose raspolozenje. Mislim da mi je vrijeme za spavanje, sad ce moj Pavarotti "pozelim nocas oci boje lavandeeeeee"

----------


## nana74

Dobro jutro, mala Ina!
Sjećam se kad smo muž i ja počeli razmišljati o posvajanju kako smo naletjeli na vašu priču. Muž je čak i pustio koju suzicu. :Crying or Very sad:  
Lijepo mi je čitati kako svoje pjevanje, mrgođenje i sve ostalo dijele s vama. (toga bih se trebala sjetiti kad naši krenu sa svojim bedastoćama...) 
Davno sam čitala knjigu Jespera Julla "Vaše kompetentno dijete" u kojoj on kaže da djeca bazično žele udovoljiti roditeljima i surađivati. Mislim da bi on to trebao reći i našoj djeci  :Laughing:  Samu sebe iznenadim s kreativnošću kada ih pokušavam pridobiti za nešto (nagrade i kazne...). 
Budite nam svi skupa dobro i uživajte.

----------


## ivanas

mala Ina ja sam isto totalno protiv ekrana, a dokazano su štetni, mi ne gledamo doma tv uopćem, djeca ponekad pogledaju neki spot za dječiju pjesmicu ili kratki crtić na youtubeu i to je to, najviše pola sata tjedno sve skupa. I nikad im nije dosadno i stvarno se znaju igrati i zabavljati i ne traže uopće ni igrice ni tv.  Što se tiče muzike, sviranja, pjevanja ako vole samo hi gurajte, znam ljudi koji si lijepo pune budžet sviranjem po feštama, ako su dobri s muzikom to im je super vještina za život.  Samo mora biti vama veselo cijeli taj raspored izgurati. Treba i na sebe misliti, da ne ostanete praznih baterija, onda se čovjek teže nosi sa svakodnevnim natezanjima s djecom.

----------


## Optimisticna

joooooooj gdje sam ja bila pred 4 godine??!!
sve u svemu, čitam ovu temu oko sat vremena i suza suzu goni. Humaniju stvar niste mogli napraviti. Posvojit, usrećiti tri brata. Ma strašni ste!!! 
Uživaj dok možeš, još te čekaju tri puberteta.

----------


## nana74

Kaže Ivanas:I nikad im nije dosadno i stvarno se znaju igrati i zabavljati i ne traže uopće ni igrice ni tv. 

Naši su isto takvi. Bez tv-a mogu bez ikakvih problema, iskreno ne pamtim kad su gledali nešto... Ustvari, kad im tata gleda vremensku prognozu, onda se vole stisnuti uz njega tak da su upoznati s vremenom, oblacima, suncem, temperaturama... Ono što im je bitnije je da idu van! Srećom, imamo veliko dvorište pa imaju mjesta za bicikle, trčanje, rolanje, pravljenje snjegovića, sanjkanje i ostalo. 
Ono što je meni super je što su njih troje ekipa (pretpostavljam da je i kod male Ine i Ivanas isto) i stvarno im nikad nije dosadno. A kad jedno od njih fali, znaju biti skroz pogubljeni u prostoru i vremenu.

----------


## anđeo26012013

> joooooooj gdje sam ja bila pred 4 godine??!!
> sve u svemu, čitam ovu temu oko sat vremena i suza suzu goni. Humaniju stvar niste mogli napraviti. Posvojit, usrećiti tri brata. Ma strašni ste!!! 
> Uživaj dok možeš, još te čekaju tri puberteta.


 
Ovo mi je najdraži komentar  :Klap:  čitala sam dva puta  :Crying or Very sad:  i  :Smile:  se do  :Crying or Very sad:  ....lako za tri puberteta...tri snahe ih čekaju  :Aparatic:

----------


## mala Ina

> tri snahe ih čekaju


 Joooj ja svekrva x3  :Smile:

----------


## jele blond

> Joooj ja svekrva x3


 :Laughing: 
ili baka x3  :Laughing:

----------


## anasti

evo slučajno naiđoh na temu, i nisam mogla a da je barem letimice ne pročitam.
čestitam vam na prekrasnoj obitelji i moram reći svaka čast! napravili ste predivnu stvar za svoju dječicu, što ste ih ostavili skupa i dali im predivan dom i, najvažnije, predivne roditelje. zaista sam ganuta što postoje ljudi kao vi i priča kao što je vaša.. :Smile:  i ostalima želim puno sreće u pronalasku svojih malih anđela i osnivanju obitelji. 
uživajte u zajedničkom životu! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## anđeo26012013

Prijateljica mi je nedavno posvojila,nakon godina i godina čekanja.Spomenula sam svom djetetu da je uspjela,a onda sam se sjetila tebe....kada sam rekla da je jedna teta 3dečka posvojila oči su joj zasjale(želi brata ili sestru pod svaku cijenu

----------


## anđeo26012013



----------


## anđeo26012013



----------

